# I ABSOLUTELY HATE SALLY BEAUTY



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

And here's why...

I went to Sally Beauty on my lunch break to return Miracle 7 (it left a film on my hair) and Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner (I mistook this for the shampoo) and received the most *horrid* customer service ever. I.AM.LIVID., I.AM.SHAKING., and I wanted to slap the taste out of the cashier's mouth! 

She was processing my return just fine until she gets to a screen that asks for your telephone number. I refused to give my number (1- They did'nt REQUIRE it when I was friggin' spending my money and it's not on their receipt as a policy and 2- It's private!!!) She put my items to the side and started servicing the customer behind me, who kept going "Excuse me, excuse me, excuse me!" until I turned around and screamed in her face that I am not moving because I haven't been serviced and that she can wait. Then the two heifers began to speak in spanish about me. I asked them to call corporate and they flat out refused. I told them that they WILL do this return and that I wasn't leaving until they did. I got on the line with 800-ASK-SALLY and was on hold FOREVER and half the day. While I was on hold a black couple came into the store - the man stood by me at the register and the lady was looking at flat irons. I told him not to spend $.05 in that store and they left. (I felt vindicated at their gesture to take my word, not purchase a thing, and leave). 

So, one cashier saw that I wasn't budging and she said that she'd go ahead and do the return using her own phone number (I told her to do whatever but I wasn't giving her my number. I told her to use common sense - What do you do to customers who REALLY don't have a number???) and that she didn't want me to hold on on the phone any longer - I let her do the return BUT there was no way I was hanging up my phone as I was hell-bent on filing a complaint on all those unprofessional, dreadful hussies. 

Before I left and after I got my darn money back I told the 1st cashier "You think you've done something to me. What you think you've done to me will be done to you. Karma is real!" She said "I didn't treat you bad. The computer wouldn't let me do the return." I said "You didn't treat me professionally either. You could have done the SAME EXACT thing this cashier did!"  She started to say something else but I put up my hand, turned, and then I walked out. I will not be going back! 

When I was filing my complaint I told them that not only do I spend plenty of money in their stores but so does my family and friends. I also told them that I belonged to a hair board and I was going to inform the members of my horrible experience! The rep. gave me a report number, apologized profusely,  and I told her that I would be following up. Oh, she advised me that the cashiers are to put the store number in the computer and have the customer sign the receipt saying they refused to provide a telephone number. I also told her that they (Corporate) encourages this nonsense because all Sally's do this crap. So, if they pull this BS on you you know what to do (especially if you don't like giving out your phone number).

A little customer service and common sense would've gone a loooooooooooong way.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 12, 2009)

I hardly ever go to Sally's. Every single one of them has horrible service.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd have been mad too...wth is wrong with people in customer service jobs

if you don't like helping customers, go somewhere else

I thankfully don't have that type working at my local Sally's


----------



## Charz (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats why I always go with my SO. He is fluent in Spanish. I don't want anyone talking about me!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Nov 12, 2009)

I need to learn me some Spanish ...


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 12, 2009)

That's funny. I never got those kinds of experiences at Sally's. But I only go to one Sally's that's in the town near me, so I don't really have much experience with them. I either always get some college kid around my age talking to me about coffee shops and what not, or I get elderly ladies who pretty much leave me to my own devices until I need to ask for help. I also returned that miracle 7 leave-in. My grandmother bought it for me, but when I saw how expensive it was I was like "Granny, no!!" and returned it. The only thing the cashier said was "you didn't like it?" and she said it more out of curiosity than anything.

But that was really rude of that cashier. Over a telephone number? She could have typed in any number. It may be company policy, but like you said, what if you didn't have a telephone? Money spends and credit cards charge whether you have a telephone number or not.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank goodness I don't even know of a Sally's in my area anyway!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 12, 2009)

I think Sally's has no standards in who they hire.  This transfers into unreliable customer service.

I've been to some where the people are nice and competent and others that left much to be desired.

Sorry you went through that.  I never really thought about the whole phone number thing.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 12, 2009)

The girl at my local Sally's is one of our cousins I think...last time I went in there, she said something about being natural and washing her hair with conditioner. She's cool and never gives me a hard time.

Sorry you had a bad experience. I know not to mess with you


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry you went through that.

I always give a fake phone number whenever folks ask for one in stores.


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 12, 2009)

i've never really had a problem at sally's. tho i dont go there as much b/c i think they're overpriced. 
i have seen bad customer service from them tho but mostly in the sense of...stating their personal business, arguing w. each other in the store, or me having to wait too long or ask them to come to the register to help me while they're in the back room gossiping and eating. 

question: why didn't u just give them a random number and save yourself all that trouble?


----------



## robot. (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't know if this is legally "right," but IMO, you are not entitled to a refund. If they're generous enough to offer it to you, then it should rightfully be on _their _terms, IMO. If you didn't want to give your phone number, then you should've just gave a fake one or sucked it up and take the loss.

I'm not saying this excuses their rude behavior, but it was a problem you made for yourself. I don't think you really needed to blow up and yell like that.

My experiences at Sally's have always been wonderful - easy, quick returns and good help. I will continue to shop there, but I appreciate you sharing your experiences.


----------



## Bene (Nov 12, 2009)

It's not entirely unheard of for a store to ask for extra information when processing a return or refund. Barnes and Nobles does this even for cash transactions. I kind of have the feeling that if you gave them a number, ANY number, that you wouldn't have had such a bad experience.


----------



## varaneka (Nov 12, 2009)

btw I think they just ask for phone numbers so that they can avoid the customers who are serial returners. just a thought.

just remembered some even ask for addresses


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> i've never really had a problem at sally's. tho i dont go there as much b/c i think they're overpriced.
> i have seen bad customer service from them tho but mostly in the sense of...stating their personal business, arguing w. each other in the store, or me having to wait too long or ask them to come to the register to help me while they're in the back room gossiping and eating.
> 
> *question: why didn't u just give them a random number and save yourself all that trouble?*




It was the principal of it all. I JUST don't feel like I should have to give out my personal telephone number to get a return.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 12, 2009)

Never...not never...not one. single. time. that I have made a return has annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnybody EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR called me about that return!

Why they require arbitrary information I will never understand!

Sorry you had a terrible experience.


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 12, 2009)

I've had things like this happen to me. And Sally's is a place here where i kind of expect it which deters me from going there as much.The visits are far and in between for me at Sally's (MAINLY because of bad service)!

Sorry you had to go through this..But glad you stood your ground!


ETA: I sort of agree about the blowing up thing (some others mentioned) ... but we all have a boiling point (or majority .. right) And on the other hand what i said previously is because i have had some ugly (could have gotten uglier) exp. in Sally's...But i chose to WALK AWAY. (honestly other times and places i haven't) Anyways there should be something in place for things like this which pertain to a WORSE CASE SCENARIO type of situation.And this starts with the Company 1st & employees 2nd.



^^Good point Diva Esq. among some other ladies!


----------



## robot. (Nov 12, 2009)

Bene said:


> It's not entirely unheard of for a store to ask for extra information when processing a return or refund. Barnes and Nobles does this even for cash transactions. I kind of have the feeling that if you gave them a number, ANY number, that you wouldn't have had such a bad experience.



I thought this was standard practice - asking for extra information. They keep records of returns because some people return things ALL the time. They buy it and use it and then return it. This causes a lot of profit loss and it's easier to record it so they can avoid it.


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your negative experience. Thankfully the three Sally's that are in my vicinity have very nice and cordial people working. But maybe that's from Southern hospitality:wink2:. 
Don't get me wrong, I have come across some rude people from time to time in customer service, but for the most part, people are generally nice. More often than not the Sally's near me creates a very pleasant environment.


----------



## SistaSista (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry that you had such a bad experience. 

I like the Sally's that I go to.  The staff is very helpful and friendly.  Everytime I enter the store someone greets me and asks if I need help finding anything.  They are very patient and take the time to explain products.  This is how I found the SE Megasilk Olive Oil Moisturizer.


----------



## teysmith (Nov 12, 2009)

I dont understand why they are so strict when it comes to returning! jeese!
I remember not to long ago I purchaced 2 packs of there silky human hair by accident. I really meant to get yaki. I tried to return them the next day. They were not used and had never been open. Can u believe they wouldnt even let me exchange it!!! that is so stupid! That just pissed me off. I ended up giving that hair to my friend. waist of money. I wouldnt ever shop there again but I dont know any other stores that sell hot oil treatments. I can never find it in the beauty supply stores.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> btw I think they just ask for phone numbers so that they can avoid the customers who are serial returners. just a thought.
> 
> just remembered some even ask for addresses


 
They do this at CVS but I never provide that information either and I ALWAYS get a refund/exchange.

The fact that the rep. at the 800 # told me that they are to type the store's number if the client refuses to provide a phone number and sign the receipt says a lot to me.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Also, I didn't want to "make up" a number because what if they called it and it's a false number. Then what? Not a good look for a honest return.


----------



## robot. (Nov 12, 2009)

teysmith said:


> I dont understand why they are so strict when it comes to returning! jeese!
> I remember not to long ago I purchaced 2 packs of there silky human hair by accident. I really meant to get yaki. I tried to return them the next day. They were not used and had never been open. Can u believe they wouldnt even let me exchange it!!! that is so stupid! That just pissed me off. I ended up giving that hair to my friend. waist of money. I wouldnt ever shop there again but I dont know any other stores that sell hot oil treatments. I can never find it in the beauty supply stores.



That's on their receipt though.  You can't return hair - opened or not. Whether it's stupid or not, that's their policy - not much you can do about it. Next time, you know to ask before you buy hair; I know a lot of BSS's are weird about hair, not just Sally's.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 12, 2009)

When I go to places to return stuff and they ask me for personal information I just make something up. I don't feel like arguing, and it's not like they're gonna know it's not my real info and call me on it or anything like that.   

Too bad you had that experience, I think it was a combination of her attitude and what she saw as a silly refusal to give a phone number.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> The girl at my local Sally's is one of our cousins I think...last time I went in there, she said something about being natural and washing her hair with conditioner. She's cool and never gives me a hard time.
> 
> Sorry you had a bad experience. I know not to mess with you


 
I'm as sweet as I can be. Promise. It's just the way that I was treated that got me so upset.


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> That's on their receipt though.  You can't return hair - opened or not. Whether it's stupid or not, that's their policy - not much you can do about it. Next time, you know to ask before you buy hair; I know a lot of BSS's are weird about hair, not just Sally's.




was just about to say this. most places are very strict about hair. that's why i always take my time in purchasing it and making sure its what i want before i get it.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 12, 2009)

Im so sorry that happened to you. I have never had issues with the Sally's near me. The last time they ran out of Silken child, the lady there took my number and the minute the truck delivered she called and told me she reserved 5 bottles for me.  You should call corporate and complain about the customer care or maybe even write them. A simple way to have solved it would have been to say I do not have a phone number or she could have put in a generic number like 555-5555.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I don't know if this is legally "right," but IMO, you are not entitled to a refund. If they're generous enough to offer it to you, then it should rightfully be on _their _terms, IMO. If you didn't want to give your phone number, then you should've just gave a fake one or sucked it up and take the loss.
> 
> I'm not saying this excuses their rude behavior, but it was a problem you made for yourself. I don't think you really needed to blow up and yell like that.
> 
> My experiences at Sally's have always been wonderful - easy, quick returns and good help. I will continue to shop there, but I appreciate you sharing your experiences.


 
I hear you BUT refunds were here before me and will be here after me. It behooves them to offer refunds/exchanges, within reason, to their customers - It's good business sense all day long. I got back @$15.00 on a receipt that was for @$83.00 - Sally's still made a profit! (And I rarely return/exchange items because I'm usually a repeat buyer)


----------



## robot. (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> I hear you BUT refunds were here before me and will be here after me. It behooves them to offer refunds/exchanges, within reason, to their customers - It's good business sense all day long. I got back @$15.00 on a receipt that was for @$83.00 - Sally's still made a profit! (And I rarely return/exchange items because I'm usually a repeat buyer)



I agree with you. But they will offer that return on THEIR terms. From there, it is up to you whether or not you will choose to accept them.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

LadyLeoSmile said:


> When I go to places to return stuff and they ask me for personal information I just make something up. I don't feel like arguing, and it's not like they're gonna know it's not my real info and call me on it or anything like that.
> 
> Too bad you had that experience, I think it was a combination of her attitude and what she saw as a silly refusal to give a phone number.


 
It was her dismissive attitude, unwillingness to contact corporate, and to provide professional service. What ticked me off is when she put my stuff to the side and attempted to help another customer and later spoke in spanish about me to the same customer. Awful. 

I would do it the same way if I had to.


----------



## teysmith (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> That's on their receipt though.  You can't return hair - opened or not. Whether it's stupid or not, that's their policy - not much you can do about it. Next time, you know to ask before you buy hair; I know a lot of BSS's are weird about hair, not just Sally's.


 
Yeah I know its their policy, but I still think its stupid. And I too know that a lot of beauty supply stores are strict, but I dont know any that wont atleast let you exchange it! but I can kind of understand why. It may be because they think someone can cut a peice off and then make it look un-opened. Maybe someone who just wants one strip of blond but dotn want to buy the whole pack..lol. I dont know but its so easy to see if its been opened or not..but whatever..


----------



## Charz (Nov 12, 2009)

teysmith said:


> Yeah I know its their policy, but I still think its stupid. And I too know that a lot of beauty supply stores are strict, but I dont know any that wont atleast let you exchange it! but I can kind of understand why. It may be because they think someone can cut a peice off and then make it look un-opened. Maybe someone who just wants one strip of blond but dotn want to buy the whole pack..lol. I dont know but its so easy to see if its been opened or not..but whatever..


 

It's for sanitary reasons. Would you want to put hair in your head that someone might have touched or had around their potentially dirty home? Or if it has been around someone who is a smoker?


----------



## irsgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

No matter what everyone is entitled to be treated fairly and with respect. I visit two different sallys in my area and I pretty much have also had good positive experiences at both of them.


----------



## 30something (Nov 12, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> btw I think they just ask for phone numbers so that they can avoid the customers who are serial returners. just a thought.
> 
> just remembered some even ask for addresses



This is very true, one time i asked someone the very same question while i was returning and thats exactly what they said. This was at Express.


----------



## Bene (Nov 12, 2009)

I was thinking about this. If the sales clerk was telling the story, they'd say "This woman came in for a refund on some things and everything was going ok until she refused to give me her information. I had other customers waiting while this woman was making a scene so I decided to help them."


Also, about them speaking Spanish, maybe the customer felt more comfortable with it than in English? And if someone is making a scene towards the sales clerk, I tend to offer them words of support, like "Hang in there" or "Yeah, he/she/it is just flipping out" I don't see how the Spanish speaking has anything to do with the experience at the store.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I agree with you. But they will offer that return on THEIR terms. From there, it is up to you whether or not you will choose to accept them.


 
I agree with you too - to a degree. If THEIR terms are stated on THEIR receipt just like the rest of THEIR terms are then I would've happily complied - no problem. This is why, among other things, that I don't shop for hair products at local BSS - ON THEIR RECEIPTS IT CLEARLY STATES NO RETURNS OR EXCHANGES AFTER 7 DAYS (or something to that effect) - Lena's Hair & Beauty Supply.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bene said:


> I was thinking about this. If the sales clerk was telling the story, they'd say "This woman came in for a refund on some things and everything was going ok until she refused to give me her information. I had other customers waiting while this woman was making a scene so I decided to help them."
> 
> 
> Also, about them speaking Spanish, maybe the customer felt more comfortable with it than in English? And if someone is making a scene towards the sales clerk, I tend to offer them words of support, like "Hang in there" or "Yeah, he/she/it is just flipping out" I don't see how the Spanish speaking has anything to do with the experience at the store.


 
That's because you weren't there and hopefully you never have to be subjected to such treatment - A supposed professional conversing with another customer about you in another language, at that. It's just wrong no matter what scenario you create.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

irsgirl said:


> *No matter what everyone is entitled to be treated fairly and with respect.* I visit two different sallys in my area and I pretty much have also had good positive experiences at both of them.


 
True......


----------



## teysmith (Nov 12, 2009)

I was at sally's one night and the cashiers were talking to each other. One of them stated that she was sick of people asking why Sally's was so expensive. She stated that " maybe if people would stop stealing wouldnt be that way" Then she went on to complain how people steals from sallys alot! I dont see how.. they follow u around the whole store. I remember one day I was trying to put my keys in my purse and the lady just came around the corner with her hand out, I guess demanding to give what I had taken..I guess she saw how confused I looked and just walked away.. I wanted to just leave without buying anything after that but I thought then she would really think I was stealing. so i went payed for my items sat my purse on the counter and opened wide enough for her to see inside while i got my money out!


----------



## robot. (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> I agree with you too - to a degree. If THEIR terms are stated on THEIR receipt just like the rest of THEIR terms are then I would've happily complied - no problem. This is why, among other things, that I don't shop for hair products at local BSS - ON THEIR RECEIPTS IT CLEARLY STATES NO RETURNS OR EXCHANGES AFTER 7 DAYS (or something to that effect) - Lena's Hair & Beauty Supply.



Not all terms will be on the receipt. This is how companies get tricky - they tell you that their policies are easily accessible online. But because it wasn't on the receipt doesn't mean they were in the "wrong." YOU want the return, not them, so it's up to you to do the legwork. When you found out the terms, you could've still accepted them or not accept them.


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 12, 2009)

I gotta say I agree with some of RobotXCore's points. I used to work in retail and in some establishments, the computer will NOT let you complete a return without a phone number. The reasons why are neither here nor there, its just something that's required and it's not necessarily the cashier's fault that it asked for a phone number. Just make up any number and it would have been fine. Now if she was being rude, then your outburst is understandable.  but some things are simply store policy and cannot be blamed on the employee.


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like a situation that got a little out of hand to me. I have never had problems with returns in Sallys. The cashier must have been new. New employees always try to follow procedure even if it makes the customers unhappy.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> Also, I didn't want to "make up" a number because what if they called it and it's a false number. Then what? Not a good look for a honest return.



Call for what? That would NEVER happen. Nothing at all wrong with playing their game on your terms. I can understand being ticked off at the unprofessional service, but sometimes we make things harder than they have to be for ourselves.


----------



## Makenzie (Nov 12, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Sorry you went through that.
> 
> I always give a fake phone number whenever folks ask for one in stores.


I do this too, or sometimes I just tell them to type in whatever number they want.  



ladylibra_30 said:


> They do this at CVS but I never provide that information either and I ALWAYS get a refund/exchange.
> 
> *The fact that the rep. at the 800 # told me that they are to type the store's number if the client refuses to provide a phone number and sign the receipt says a lot to me.*


That says a lot.  Her attitude was nasty to you.  The employee reps the company, and she is casting a bad shadow on that location.  She really needs to be reprimanded.

The customer is always right.  The lady could have done 1-what she was told to do from corp in these type situations; or 2 - the same thing the second cashier did.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Not all terms will be on the receipt. This is how companies get tricky - they tell you that their policies are easily accessible online. But because it wasn't on the receipt doesn't mean they were in the "wrong." YOU want the return, not them, so it's up to you to do the legwork. When you found out the terms, you could've still accepted them or not accept them.


 
And it's them that wants/needs MY money. However, I will exercise my right not to spend another penny there. I know my family and friends will support me and not shop there either. 

On another note, I am _glad_ for you ladies who received good service at Sally's - it's what's due to you when your money is what's keeping them in business in the first place.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> I gotta say I agree with some of RobotXCore's points. I used to work in retail and in some establishments, the computer will NOT let you complete a return without a phone number. The reasons why are neither here nor there, its just something that's required and it's not necessarily the cashier's fault that it asked for a phone number. Just make up any number and it would have been fine. Now if she was being rude, then your outburst is understandable.  but some things are simply store policy and cannot be blamed on the employee.


 
I didn't get indignant because she was doing what she thought was her job. It was for her handling the matter in an unprofessional way.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

sprungonhairboards said:


> Call for what? That would NEVER happen. Nothing at all wrong with playing their game on your terms. I can understand being ticked off at the unprofessional service, but sometimes we make things harder than they have to be for ourselves.


 
So, if that's the case, why even ask for a person's personal info if they are, as you say, never going to call?


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 12, 2009)

teysmith said:


> I was at sally's one night and the cashiers were talking to each other. One of them stated that she was sick of people asking why Sally's was so expensive. She stated that " maybe if people would stop stealing wouldnt be that way" Then she went on to complain how people steals from sallys alot! I dont see how.. they follow u around the whole store. I remember one day I was trying to put my keys in my purse and the lady just came around the corner with her hand out, I guess demanding to give what I had taken..I guess she saw how confused I looked and just walked away.. I wanted to just leave without buying anything after that but I thought then she would really think I was stealing. so i went payed for my items sat my purse on the counter and opened wide enough for her to see inside while i got my money out!


 
Now in that case I wouldnta left it alone. I would have very politely asked her why she came up to me with her hand out and made her explain herself to me.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> [/B]It was the principal of it all. I JUST don't feel like I should have to give out my personal telephone number to get a return.





ROBOTxcore said:


> I don't know if this is legally "right," but IMO, you are not entitled to a refund.





Bene said:


> It's not entirely unheard of for a store to ask for extra information when processing a return or refund. Barnes and Nobles does this even for cash transactions. I kind of have the feeling that if you gave them a number, ANY number, that you wouldn't have had such a bad experience.





ROBOTxcore said:


> I thought this was standard practice - asking for extra information. They keep records of returns because some people return things ALL the time. They buy it and use it and then return it. This causes a lot of profit loss and it's easier to record it so they can avoid it.


Just because they do this does not make it legal and give them the right to violate city or state laws. The burden is on them to find a better way to identify serial returners.


ROBOTxcore said:


> I agree with you. But they will offer that return on THEIR terms. From there, it is up to you whether or not you will choose to accept them.



Just because something is a store’s policy does not make it legal. In Florida, it may be illegal to collect personal information in processing credit card or other financial transactions. It may violate the privacy laws of this state. I live in Florida.

There was a 2007 settlement in California against MAC cosmetics for requiring customer’s personal information in CC transactions.



> The lawsuit alleges that MAC violated California law by requesting and recording the addresses of it's credit card customers during credit card transactions."
> 
> "Plantiffs Sonia Silva, Faye Tipton, Hope White, and Muna Rashid filed three separate class action lawsuits against MAC on behalf of themselves and all Class Members. The three lawsuits were coordinated into one."



Check with Florida’s dept of consumer affairs and file a complaint. This should get Sally’s attention and, hopefully, they will abandon this practice in this state. I have a private telephone number and never give it out. And I’ve returned things to Sally’s, they’ve asked for the number and I refused to give it to them. They continued with the transaction, accepted the return and they gave me back my money.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> So, if that's the case, why even ask for a person's personal info if they are, as you say, never going to call?


 
I don't think it's for them to call, I think it's for them to see if they continue to get the same number in the system.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I do this too, or sometimes I just tell them to type in whatever number they want.
> 
> 
> That says a lot. Her attitude was nasty to you. The employee reps the company, and she is casting a bad shadow on that location. She really needs to be reprimanded.
> ...




My sentiments EXACTLY and the reason for my anger. She didn't want to call Corporate because she KNEW they'd tell her to override the number. She let her personal BS cloud her senses. When she was speaking in spanish about me to the customer behind me (who spoke fluent english to me) told me precisely what I was dealing with and I let her have it.


----------



## Bene (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> So, if that's the case, why even ask for a person's personal info if they are, as you say, never going to call?


 
I think someone gave a pretty good reason for why they ask.




creolesugarface said:


> btw I think *they just ask for phone numbers so that they can avoid the customers who are serial returners. *just a thought.
> 
> just remembered some even ask for addresses





Oh, and another possible reason for the spanish spoken in front of you. Maybe she was apologizing to the customer for you having screamed at her and for holding up the line?


----------



## robot. (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> So, if that's the case, why even ask for a person's personal info if they are, as you say, never going to call?



In case you ARE one of those serial returners. They might need to call and see what's up.  They keep count of how many times you return something. Phone numbers are unique - names and even addresses are not. Unless you'd rather give out your address or SSN (not saying that phone # don't change too).


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> So, if that's the case, why even ask for a person's personal info if they are, as you say, never going to call?



To keep a record of people who constantly make returns. Some places ask for your address. They're not going to come to your house. Some places ask for I.D. It's a tracking system. Some places ask for your zip code when you make purchases. It's to gather statistical demographic information.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

LadyLeoSmile said:


> I don't think it's for them to call, I think it's for them to see if they continue to get the same number in the system.


 
Ok, that makes sense. However, the whole situation should have been handled better. In the end, what I said WOULD happen, happened - They did the return and I got my money back.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Nov 12, 2009)

I just looked at where you live "Miami" enough said. People here are rude. I just came out of the BSS and the store manager and a customer were going at it. I also had a similar experience at Sally's. I bought their GVP flat iron online while it was on sale, and a member on this board had a coupon code that I didn't see until after I bought the iron. So I purchased another iron using the coupon code, and I decided to return the extra iron, the one I paid more money for. My receipt says that I can return online items at any Sally's. So I go to my local Sally's and the stupid manager tells me I can't return it to the store b/c I bought it online, so I show her what it says on my receipt which is in package slip form. I told her "you can return items bought online, it says it right here, I think you just don't know how to do it, and if you don't know you need to get on the phone and find out." Then they make you wait, and I told her I'm not waiting here all day. Then she finally called another Sally's and asked their manager how to return the iron. I still go back to the same Sally's and see that same manager, but I don't have any problems with her now.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

I travel all over the country and I been to Sally's in many states (including places where the Black population is slim to none). I don't think I have ever had a problem with Sally's. 

I used to work in retail and I have dealt with unhappy customers. I won't argue with them because I know I'll be ready to :hardslap: them. I just used to get a manager to deal with the customer. OP, I understand that you were upset but you could have given a fake number if it really bothers you to give out your real one. Or you could have asked to speak to the manager in the store. 

Also, I don't think the cashier is obligated to call corporate office for you.


----------



## meka (Nov 12, 2009)

You had every right to be mad and respond the way you did...
You know why? B/c when you refused to give your number, she should have explained why she needed it OR followed HER jobs procedure for customers who do not wish to. 

Second reason why you should have went off is because, instead of her taking time to explain, she proceeded to help another customer like you werent standing there.


And if they accept returns then she should have done the return. Period.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Nov 12, 2009)

A phone number isn't really that personal. It's not like she asked for your social security number and blood type for the return.
Now, the rude attitude, that is a different story. That is uncalled for.
I have never had a problem in a Sally's.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> In case you ARE one of those serial returners. *They might need to call and see what's up.*  They keep count of how many times you return something. Phone numbers are unique - names and even addresses are not. Unless you'd rather give out your address or SSN (not saying that phone # don't change too).


 
LOL! Believe me I understand their wanting to weed out serial returners and the whole shabang but I will never understand/tolerate bad customer service. Ever.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you went through that; I've never been asked for my #.

There are two sally's in the area im in now (Augusta frikkin GA) and I have had 2 different experiences that were opposite of each other-- one, the SA's were so helpful, nice and patient; they let me take my time browsing and were on call when I needed help or was ready at the register.

The other one is so rude-- they ignore you, roll their eyes and talk to you with a condescending tone; they aren't helpful and if you call or ask for help, they make you wait for QUITE a bit of time before RELUCTANTLY helping you. They also were not well informed about their inventory/stock; twice I'd ask for help finding a certain item and they said they didn't carry it. Go figure when I would just slowly look through the shelves, I found the item both times. 

Saddest part? The nice Sally's had 2 black female SA's. The rude one had 2 white female SA's. Not trying to start any controversy or drama, but this fact and circumstance bothered me a lot.

P.S.: The one sally's in Brooklyn NY has always had good customer service for me; the SA's there were white and black.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Michelle1971 said:


> A phone number isn't really that personal. It's not like she asked for your social security number and blood type for the return.
> Now, the rude attitude, that is a different story. That is uncalled for.
> I have never had a problem in a Sally's.


 
Well, if it's not, then you are free to write yours on the men's bathroom walls


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 12, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that. I have never expeirence that treatment @ the Sally's I go to. I know the manager of the store and he is the one that mostly service me when I go to the store.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

meka said:


> You had every right to be mad and respond the way you did...
> You know why? B/c when you refused to give your number, she should have explained why she needed it OR followed HER jobs procedure for customers who do not wish to.
> 
> Second reason why you should have went off is because, instead of her taking time to explain, she proceeded to help another customer like you werent standing there.
> ...


 
That is what I am TALKING about! 
You make PLENTY of sense and your thoughts on this mirror mine to the T.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> Well, if it's not, then you are free to write yours on the men's bathroom walls




And see, that's probably the same attitude that you had when you rolled up in there and got it back in return


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Michelle1971 said:


> And see, that's probably the same attitude that you had when you rolled up in there and got it back in return


 
It's the attitude I gave in return to a foul attitude that was given to me


----------



## Duff (Nov 12, 2009)

teysmith said:


> I was at sally's one night and the cashiers were talking to each other. One of them stated that she was sick of people asking why Sally's was so expensive. She stated that " maybe if people would stop stealing wouldnt be that way" Then she went on to complain how people steals from sallys alot! I dont see how.. they follow u around the whole store. I remember one day *I was trying to put my keys in my purse and the lady just came around the corner with her hand out,* I guess demanding to give what I had taken..I guess she saw how confused I looked and just walked away.. I wanted to just leave without buying anything after that but I thought then she would really think I was stealing. *so i went payed for my items sat my purse on the counter and opened wide enough for her to see inside while i got my money out*!


 I would have just given a false number and went on my way.

but to reply to *this* post, teysmith you are good....

*I was trying to put my keys in my purse and the lady just came around the corner with her hand out,* I would have *went the hell off*; not screamed but seriously went off!!! I dont play with people following me around in a store--EVER!

*so i went payed for my items sat my purse on the counter and opened wide enough for her to see inside while i got my money out.* I would not have given her the satisfaction. accuse me of stealing here when you have no proof.....  I dont steal and I will not tolerate *anyone* treating me as such*.*


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 12, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Sorry you went through that.
> 
> I always *give a fake phone number* whenever folks ask for one in stores.



so simple.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Duff said:


> I would have just given a false number and went on my way.
> 
> but to reply to *this* post, teysmith you are good....
> 
> ...


 
You'd probably abhor shopping at Adrianna's here in Miami. They follow you everywhere, step by step. I stopped going there a while ago but I went one day with a girlfriend who wanted Salerm leave-in, shampoo, and conditioner. The Sales Associate was following us up and down every aisle. So, I asked her to carry the items for us and she could do two things at once: 1- Loss Prevention and 2- Make herself useful instead of pretending to straighten bottles


----------



## meka (Nov 12, 2009)

People keep saying its so simple for her to give a fake number but it would have been just as simple for the cashier to follow the procedure for people who don't want to give out their number. Surely she has run into this before. Just do your job. That is what she gets paid to do. If she had said "well ma'am the reasons we ask for your phone number are xyz, but if you are uncomfortable with that then this is what I can do", it may have went a little better. This is about customer service. After Ladylibra refused to give her the number, she should have explained why. I have worked retail and when I had to ask for a number, and customers asked why, I explained. If they refused then we had a way around it. Surely I would not have started helping someone else while this customer was in my face.


----------



## Jaegermany (Nov 12, 2009)

Honestly, all anybody wants is to be acknowleged......

You are never wrong for how you feel. And most of the time if you feel a certain way its because someone or something has had that effect....cause and effect.

They say 10% of life is made up of what happens to you and 90% is how you handle it. And while it can be argued and debated that the OP could have reacted differently the same can be said of the cashier.

In all my years of ever having a job that dealt w/the public its a rule of thumb that the customer is always right! As an employee of that business she did it a grave injustice by being combative for something in which a policy is in place to over ride. More over simple problem solving skills could have been utilized to DIFFUSE the situation.

In terms of business every interaction counts. People may tell 5 or 6 people when they have had great experiences but when someone has a bad experience they tell twice as many people (really anyone) that will listen...

On that note, Im sorry for your experience...

Because again, all anyone wants is to be acknowleged


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> You'd probably abhor shopping at Adrianna's here in Miami. They follow you everywhere, step by step. I stopped going there but I went one day with a girlfriend who wanted Salerm leave-in, shampoo, and conditoner. *The Sales Associate was following us up and down every aisle. So, I asked her to carry the items for us and she could do two things at once: 1- Loss Prevention and 2- Make herself useful instead of pretending to straighten bottles *


 
I'll try that the next time I'm followed in a store.


----------



## HairGurl (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow....I can't believe this. Every time I go to Sally's they're very nice to me. I do question the cashiers knowledge of the hair products in there.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'll try that the next time I'm followed in a store.


 
It's funny to me NOW because when I asked her I didn't really have an expectation for her to carry all those bottles but to see my sarcasm - I honestly thought she'd get a basket or point me in the direction of one LOL!


----------



## Magus484 (Nov 12, 2009)

Why not just give a fake phone number and be done with it?


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 12, 2009)

teysmith said:


> I was at sally's one night and the cashiers were talking to each other. One of them stated that she was sick of people asking why Sally's was so expensive. She stated that " maybe if people would stop stealing wouldnt be that way" Then she went on to complain how people steals fr*I dont see how.. they follow u around the whole store.* I remember one day I was trying to put my keys om sallys alot! in my purse and the lady just came around the corner with her hand out, I guess demanding to give what I had taken..I guess she saw how confused I looked and just walked away.. I wanted to just leave without buying anything after that but I thought then she would really think I was stealing. so i went payed for my items sat my purse on the counter and opened wide enough for her to see inside while i got my money out!


 



All too TRUE! And it gets under my skin!(Every one should not be treated like a thief!


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I'll try that the next time I'm followed in a store.


 


ME TOO! Wish i had thought of it and used it before!


----------



## jerseyjill (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry this happened to you, but let me give you another side. They ask for the number because retail has a new thing - tracking customers who are returnaphobics. You could have just given her a fake number (like I do), noot take it personal and your blood pressure would have been spared. Hope everything is well..........


----------



## andromeda (Nov 12, 2009)

Ditto to both your posts.  This incident is about professionalism and proactive, principled consumerism.  You did the right thing, OP - I'm glad you didn't settle for poor customer service.  



meka said:


> People keep saying its so simple for her to give a fake number but it would have been just as simple for the cashier to follow the procedure for people who don't want to give out their number. Surely she has run into this before. Just do your job. That is what she gets paid to do. If she had said "well ma'am the reasons we ask for your phone number are xyz, but if you are uncomfortable with that then this is what I can do", it may have went a little better. This is about customer service. After Ladylibra refused to give her the number, she should have explained why. I have worked retail and when I had to ask for a number, and customers asked why, I explained. If they refused then we had a way around it. Surely I would not have started helping someone else while this customer was in my face.





meka said:


> You had every right to be mad and respond the way you did...
> You know why? B/c when you refused to give your number, she should have explained why she needed it OR followed HER jobs procedure for customers who do not wish to.
> 
> Second reason why you should have went off is because, instead of her taking time to explain, she proceeded to help another customer like you werent standing there.
> ...


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 12, 2009)

jerseyjill said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you, but let me give you another side. They ask for the number because retail has a new thing - tracking customers who are returnaphobics. You could have just given her a fake number (like I do), noot take it personal and your blood pressure would have been spared. *Hope everything is well*..........


 
Thanks!....


----------



## Coffee (Nov 12, 2009)

I always frequent the same Sally's . They know me and leave me alone until I am ready to check out. Even when shopping at a different Sally's, I've always been treated with respect except when a young something called me "Honey", she only did it one time.


----------



## cinnamin2891 (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I just got back from Sally's and was going to post about my experience when I saw this.  I went there today to buy the BabylissPro Rollaway dryer and the only one they had was a store model, which I was fine with purchasing.  There were some more items I needed to buy, and while I'm shopping, I have to listen to a cashier argue loudly with the mgr about how she was being treated and then listen to her complain about that mgr to another cashier.  So unprofessional!  Anyways, when I'm finally ready to pay for my stuff, the cashier says that if I needed to return the dryer, they would subtract 20% from the refund because I bought it in the store.  What the hell kind of sense does that make???  I'm so mad I went all the way there to learn that stupid policy, especially when I called ahead to make sure it was in stock.  Why couldn't the woman I spoke with tell me that before?? Ugh.  Thankfully, not all Sally stores are like this, but I definitely won't be going back to that one.

Sorry to hijack, ladylibra - I just had to vent.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 12, 2009)

sounds just as bad as my Ulta experience. Def. file a corporate complaint hopefully they will do something about that employee.
customer service has gone straight to hell in the last few years. guess i'll continue to order online where I don't have to deal with a human and attitude or continue to go to the bss's in nyc that I know are nice.

sorry you had to get p'd off today, I don't see what the # thing was i've returned stuff there and was never asked for my #.


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 12, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Sorry you went through that.
> 
> *I always give a fake phone number whenever folks ask for one in stores.*


 
co-signing   

That's me right there.


----------



## teysmith (Nov 12, 2009)

Duff said:


> I would have just given a false number and went on my way.
> 
> but to reply to *this* post, teysmith you are good....
> 
> ...


 
Yes sometimes I wish I wasnt so nice...that did really upset me because I am definately not a theif!!!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Nov 12, 2009)

Exactly!  Give a fake # or your work # and be done with it.  Most stores ask for #'s (whether you're buying or returning) and I never give mine (which is private). 



runwaydream said:


> i've never really had a problem at sally's. tho i dont go there as much b/c i think they're overpriced.
> i have seen bad customer service from them tho but mostly in the sense of...stating their personal business, arguing w. each other in the store, or me having to wait too long or ask them to come to the register to help me while they're in the back room gossiping and eating.
> 
> *question: why didn't u just give them a random number and save yourself all that trouble?*


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 12, 2009)

The Sallys near me is a good one. A fake phone number would have worked fine. Not sure what the big deal was.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 12, 2009)

I had a 99cent store clerk actually accuse me of trying to steal a 99cent eyeliner.  I went off.   ok, story... my daughter and I went to the store to buy her some floaties for a party she was going to.  I picked up an eyeliner when we walked in cuz I liked the color and wanted a new one.  After walking around the store for a few I realized they didn't have the floaties, so in my laziness and hurry to just leave I laid the eyeliner on the shelf on my way out the door.   The lady said something to me about the eyeliner on my way out and I said it's on the shelf back there.  She says, no, you put in purse, lemme see purse.      I went off.   In the end, the police were called (because I told her to call them and she wasn't touching my muahfukin purse), they searched my purse, and of course there wasn't no damn eyeliner in there.. but the chick continued to accuse me of stealing even after the police said it wasn't in there.   smh


----------



## manter26 (Nov 12, 2009)

Most stores I've shopped at in my life ask for some sort of personal information when processing a return...


----------



## Msstarr718 (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I don't know if this is legally "right," but IMO, you are not entitled to a refund. If they're generous enough to offer it to you, then it should rightfully be on _their _terms, IMO. If you didn't want to give your phone number, then you should've just gave a fake one or sucked it up and take the loss.
> 
> I'm not saying this excuses their rude behavior, but it was a problem you made for yourself. I don't think you really needed to blow up and yell like that.
> 
> My experiences at Sally's have always been wonderful - easy, quick returns and good help. I will continue to shop there, but I appreciate you sharing your experiences.



Girl you couldn't have said it any better. That was something that could have been avoided by simply giving a fake number.. Everyone has rules that they need to follow at their plave of work and homegirl probably wasnt trying to lose her job that pays her bills for taking shortcuts for noone..


----------



## Stella B. (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry you had to go thru that! If you're not willing to give out your personal number in the future, give your work number instead. (if you don't have a work number, then give them your number, but make sure one of the digits is off by one or two.) It's definitely not that deep. Heck, I'm sure they weren't going to call you anyway, after you told them about themselves...


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 12, 2009)

sprungonhairboards said:


> To keep a record of people who constantly make returns. Some places ask for your address. They're not going to come to your house. Some places ask for I.D. It's a tracking system. Some places ask for your zip code when you make purchases. It's to gather statistical demographic information.



Yep. Remember the story of the woman who was banned from Filene's Basement a few years ago? She was a serial returner and they realized it by the information they had on record.

As was mentioned, the girl may have only been told of the policy to collect a customer's number when making a return and not WHY they have to ask for it. Most employees don't question the policies handed down to them from management, so essentially she was just trying to do her job. It's unfortunate the situation got out of hand.

I HAVE heard several not-so-positive Sally Beauty stories though. Clueless employees who know nothing about what they sell, employees making offhand remarks to black customers about certain products not being "for their hair" and trying to steer them to the "black products", employees who flee as soon as they see someone about to ask for help, etc.

The best Sally Beauty I've probably been to was one in Puerto Rico. All of the girls were super helpful and were very knowledgeable about the inventory.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 12, 2009)

*So sorry for your truly unprofessional experience at your local shop. I am so glad the Sallys I shop in Brooklyn at the Georgetown mall has at least one very professional employee-apologized for my wait after she dealt with an irate consumer-never once spoke against the irate customer. She always greets customers, asks if I need assistance or if I've found all I was looking for. I cannot vouch for some of the other employees who are often sullen and engaged in personal conversations. I get what I need, get out and have been quite happy with my sales purchases-best comparative prices. Glad you complained about the shoddy service.*


----------



## Msstarr718 (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I do this too, or sometimes I just tell them to type in whatever number they want.
> 
> 
> That says a lot.  Her attitude was nasty to you.  The employee reps the company, and she is casting a bad shadow on that location.  She really needs to be reprimanded.
> ...



Hmm I take it you've never worked in retail because no the customer is not always right. She is human just like anyone else. You cant just talk to anyone any kinda way, you have to give respect to get respect. You cant be mad at her for doing her job the way its supposed to be done. Now if she was the one being rude then yes she should be reprimanded but if the op is mad because the girl wouldn't proceed because she didn't give her a number well then sorry the customer was wrong because stores have the right to refuse a return for whatever reason.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 12, 2009)

Having worked in retail, it was my understanding that they ask for personal info on refunds because they are concerned about employee theft.  Many items that are returned--like conditioner--cannot be restocked and resold.  These items are trashed.  So, the only way corporate has of checking to see if it was a legitimate return is with the customers personal info.


----------



## shonshi (Nov 12, 2009)

The lady that always seems to be working in the Sally's I frequent is extremely helpful (to a fault) and friendly.

You do realize that after you called corporate, they got your phone number anyway?  Caller ID is a [email protected]#% of a thing!


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Nov 12, 2009)

^^^ lol.. hadn't even thought of that.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Nov 12, 2009)

Good point!  Even w/ a private line, a business can still get your #.  IIRC, business caller ID isn't the same as consumer caller ID (where a private # is blocked)..... 



shonshi said:


> The lady that always seems to be working in the Sally's I frequent is extremely helpful (to a fault) and friendly.
> 
> _*You do realize that after you called corporate, they got your phone number anyway?  Caller ID is a [email protected]#% of a thing!*_


----------



## shunemite (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm a secret shopper, and that's what my job is for. Sometimes they'll send us to a store with a hidden video camera and ask us to make a purchase and return it, just to see how their staff treats customers.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about your bad experience....but i LOVE my Sally's....i'm cool with all the girls in there.


----------



## lennet93 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry you had that experience at Sallys, I know how frustrating horrible customer service is. I have never had a problem at the Sallys that I go to. The cashiers are always in the back stocking or whatever it is they do in the back and they always say "let me know when you're ready to checkout" Very friendly and helpful.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 12, 2009)

*Oh yeah..when a store I have no real connection to requires my name or phone number I give any old name and number..they don't even look at what I wrote or signed but I do get my refund!*


----------



## Kiynwah (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I thought this was standard practice - asking for extra information. They keep records of returns because some people return things ALL the time. They buy it and use it and then return it. This causes a lot of profit loss and it's easier to record it so they can avoid it.



 I don't see why they need to track by phone number when they have your credit card and name!! 

I find it a double standard though - when purchasing and they ask you your number, they will happily allow you to buy if you decline to give it. But they won't let you decline giving your cell phone when returning? hmm.....


----------



## Bene (Nov 12, 2009)

Msstarr718 said:


> Hmm I take it you've never worked in retail because no the customer is not always right. She is human just like anyone else. You can just talk to anyone any kinda way, you have to give respect to get respect. You cant be mad at her for doing her job the way its supposed to be done. Now if she was the one being rude then yes she should be reprimanded but if the op is mad because the girl wouldn't proceed because she didn't give her a number well then sorry the customer was wrong because stores have the right to refuse a return for whatever reason.






I'm kind of leaning on sympathizing with the salesgirl on this one.  She was doing her job, getting paid how little they pay at Sally's, only to have someone blow up at them because they didn't agree with the store's policy.


I think one of the worse lies told to people is "the customer is always right" because they really aren't. Having worked retail, I'm convinced that people lose their damn minds the second they walk into a store. I've had customer's perceive an attitude on even the smallest of things. One guy got mad at me because I told him how much something was with the tax. I've had customer's lose their sh*t because I put their change on the counter instead of in their hand. I've had customer's go nuts because I asked them not to put their wet umbrellas on the counter where it could drip down into my monitor and possibly short it out. So no, the customer is just as fallible as the next person, and they should only receive the amount of respect they show for other people.


----------



## shunemite (Nov 12, 2009)

Msstarr718 said:


> Hmm I take it you've never worked in retail because no the customer is not always right. She is human just like anyone else. You can just talk to anyone any kinda way, you have to give respect to get respect. You cant be mad at her for doing her job the way its supposed to be done. Now if she was the one being rude then yes she should be reprimanded but if the op is mad because the girl wouldn't proceed because she didn't give her a number well then sorry the customer was wrong because stores have the right to refuse a return for whatever reason.



I worked in retail. I don't any more. The reason the customer is "right" is because the business wants your money. It's not that the customer is right/ correct, it's that they're "right". There's the difference. If a customer has $5 and can spend it anywhere, and they are treated poorly, they will take the $5 to another store, so now Sally's just lost $5 to a competitor, and they don't want that. So that's the reason for the slogan. Sally's aim is to take your money as a customer. If they don't, they will run out of business/

Look at it this way, say you are a waitress and your entire salary comes from tips. A rude customer comes in, but he's always a great tipper. You know you'll make an easy $10 tip from him. He orders a steak, and you bring it, and he shouts at you and says it's not well-done, but it is. Is he right? No! But is he "right"? Yes. Because your goal is to take his money. So you apologize, take the meal back, bring out another one, and you get your $10 tip. Now you've won. But if you argue with him, he will leave upset, and you get a $0 tip. You won the argument, but you lost the $10.

So the cashier at Sally's doesn't understand her job. She is in a business setting. Her goal is to keep the customer happy and coming back. If I buy one conditioner at Sally's and return it with no hassle, I'll probably come back in a week and buy 5 more, coz I'm happy and I like Sally's. 

Sally's will fire this cashier, if they figure out that they lose money every time it's her shift looking at the graphs. They have stock holders on Wallstreet to answer to.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Nov 12, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Sorry you went through that.
> 
> I always give a fake phone number whenever folks ask for one in stores.


 

You tombout 777-9311?


----------



## happylife (Nov 12, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I don't know if this is legally "right," but IMO, you are not entitled to a refund. If they're generous enough to offer it to you, then it should rightfully be on _their _terms, IMO. If you didn't want to give your phone number, then you should've just gave a fake one or sucked it up and take the loss.
> 
> I'm not saying this excuses their rude behavior, but it was a problem you made for yourself. I don't think you really needed to blow up and yell like that.
> 
> My experiences at Sally's have always been wonderful - easy, quick returns and good help. I will continue to shop there, but I appreciate you sharing your experiences.



Sorry 2 hear of your bad day, but I dunno op. Honestly kinda of got a headache reading about the drama that went down. I am not trying 2 be mean, but I did. Gosh, y not just give them a fake #? 

Life is soooooooo short & u gotta pick your battles u know......sure u weren't just upset about something else that day?


----------



## Eisani (Nov 12, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Sorry you went through that.
> 
> *I always give a fake phone number whenever folks ask for one in stores.*


Hell, if they aren't asking for ID, they get a fake name too


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have never had this problem, but you told them!


----------



## Ann816 (Nov 12, 2009)

I know this is unrelated but I LOVE your siggy!!!!!

Ann





creolesugarface said:


> I'd have been mad too...wth is wrong with people in customer service jobs
> 
> if you don't like helping customers, go somewhere else
> 
> I thankfully don't have that type working at my local Sally's


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 12, 2009)

Kiynwah said:


> I don't see why they need to track by phone number when they have your credit card and name!!
> 
> I find it a double standard though - when purchasing and they ask you your number, they will happily allow you to buy if you decline to give it. But they won't let you decline giving your cell phone when returning? hmm.....



   There's a good reason for the double standard though.
Many of the ladies have already posted it...they don't want customers who always buy things, use them, and then return them after they are done. That's how they lose stock and money. So they want the information, so they can keep track of serial returners.

   Serial buyers don't bother them none. 

   And I am a little sympathetic to the checkout girl too...I've worked in retail, and I've been on the receiving end of this kind of thing, and it sucks. Especially if the girl was newer and didn't know how to process a return without the number. At a new job, you don't want to do anything wrong, which could be why she didn't want to put in her own number or something generic. I think it was something small that just got way out of hand. 
When people want my number for returns, I just give it to them. Or if it's somewhere that I'm not a frequent buyer, I pick a fake one. Nobody's gonna call me on it, I get my money back, and we can both go on having a wonderful day.

ETA: What did she say about you to the customer? I'm just curious.


----------



## hokimomi (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry to CO-SIGN on this....but the lack of Customer service in MIAMI is well known and EXPECTED...Coming from up north, I had a hard time adjusting.....

I am fluent in spanish and would have put that chick in her place, spanish words and all. Sorry that happened to you...but considering you live here......are u really THAT surprised?!?!?!?


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> It was her dismissive attitude, unwillingness to contact corporate, and to provide professional service. What ticked me off is when she put my stuff to the side and attempted to help another customer and later spoke in spanish about me to the same customer. Awful.
> 
> I would do it the same way if I had to.


 
That sentiment is totally understandable, she tried to ignore you and move on to the next customer. Under no circumstances would you have helped the next when you haven't helped me.

Sorry u had a bad experience, however, back in the day~we used to have to fill out our name and address before getting a refund. 

These days technology is so far advanced that usually they just scan the receipt. But I would have been upset about her dismissiveness and I would have addressed it by filing a complaint also.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 12, 2009)

Newtogrow said:


> That sentiment is totally understandable, she tried to ignore you and move on to the next customer. Under no circumstances would you have helped the next when you haven't helped me.
> 
> Sorry u had a bad experience, however, *back in the day~we used to have to fill out our name and address before getting a refund.*
> 
> These days technology is so far advanced that usually they just scan the receipt. But I would have been upset about her dismissiveness and I would have addressed it by filing a complaint also.


 
Back in the day? Target still does it...if you want a refund, you have to whip out a drivers license, passport and firstborn child to get your money back! They are REAL serious about finding serial returners. One of their workers told me if you do it too many times a year, they won't allow any more returns.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Nov 12, 2009)

I understand that u were upset with the cashier's unprofessional manner, but I don't think I would have blown up at her, I would've just called corporate after getting her name politely and having made up a fake number. I don't really see how getting super upset helped the situation at all, you could've done your business and moved on... IMO it didn't have to be that "big' of a situation. But I respect your decision and actions, and I understand you reacted the way you saw fit for the situation.


correction: I forgot she was talking about you to another customer(in front of your face), that ***** got what she deserved!!!!


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 12, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> And here's why...
> 
> I.AM.LIVID., I.AM.SHAKING., and I wanted to slap the taste out of the cashier's mouth!
> 
> ...


 
Ms. LadyLibra,

I pray you don’t slap nobody.

Please forgive me but I am over here dying in a fit of laughter.  Even though you were hot as fish grease, the faces of the other customers and the cashier must have been priceless.  I can imagine that whole scene.  Girl, you remind me of my mother.  A woman who knows right from wrong and has zero issues with making sure that she gets what she deserves, period.  If not now, one day this will make you laugh at how you had to curse out the cashier at Sally’s cause she ain’t know how to act. 

The cashier was dead wrong.  The problem had nothing to do with a phone number but that she, without asking for permission from you, stopped assisting you and began working with someone else as if your business was not important enough to handle immediately.  She looked at you and said to herself, “This difficult so-in-so can wait 5, 10, or 15 minutes, however long it takes to help other customers.  I’ll get back to her in a minute.”  She must have been out of her natural mind.  

You handled that situation perfectly.  You got on the phone to complain about the poor service you were receiving making sure that the cashier knew that her job was at stake.  The cashier refused to do her job which was to assist you with respect, in this situation, respect for your time.  Even if she could not figure out how to move past the phone number issue she had another associate in the store that she could have asked for assistance, even if she had to leave the register to go get her.


----------



## HairBarbie (Nov 12, 2009)

Much ado about nothing, either provide the necessary information needed for the return or keep it moving.

What do you expect her to do when you refuse to give the number? She was just following protocol to a T. All you had to do was give a fake number and all this wouldn't have happened. Talk about a waste of time and energy. I'm sure she's probably glad that you don't plan on shopping there anymore.

Yelling, screaming, telling other customers not to shop there. SMH.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 13, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *So sorry for your truly unprofessional experience at your local shop. I am so glad the Sallys I shop in Brooklyn at the Georgetown mall has at least one very professional employee-apologized for my wait after she dealt with an irate consumer-never once spoke against the irate customer. She always greets customers, asks if I need assistance or if I've found all I was looking for. I cannot vouch for some of the other employees who are often sullen and engaged in personal conversations. I get what I need, get out and have been quite happy with my sales purchases-best comparative prices. Glad you complained about the shoddy service.*




Wow I go to the same one. Those ladies are great. So umm you were one of the ones buying up the Hair one huh


----------



## MangaManiac (Nov 13, 2009)

Ugh...as someone who is forced to put in phone numbers and e-mail addresses for every transaction I KNOW to ask politely and if they say no to just use mine. It's not that hard and honestly, if the customer is getting upset you're doing more harm then good for your company. Geesh. People need to use common sense!


----------



## LadyA0784 (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree with you, OP.  You shouldn't have to give a fake number when it's not 100% necessary that you provide a number in the first place.  If the cashier was unaware that she had other options in the event you (or any customer) refused to provide a phone number, all she had to do was ask.  Simple as that.  

And btw, I do work in retail and our store will give you a refund for ANYTHING!  We actually had a customer try to return a microwave (i work in a grocery store...we don't even sell microwaves) and the customer fussed so much about it, INSISTING that it came from our store, that the manager in charge that night actually bought it from him...it's now in our breakroom.  Our store motto is something along the lines of "We will never knowingly disappoint you..." so in our case, the customer is ALWAYS "right."  It's annoying, but people continue to shop there because of the lengths that we go to to please them.


----------



## weaveadiva (Nov 13, 2009)

LadyA0784 said:


> We actually had a customer try to return a microwave (i work in a grocery store...we don't even sell microwaves) and the customer fussed so much about it, INSISTING that it came from our store, that the manager in charge that night actually bought it from him...it's now in our breakroom.



what the...


----------



## labelfree (Nov 13, 2009)

To be honest seems like you came off as the "angry black woman". You where obviously holding up her line then turned around and yelled at one of the other customers did you really have to go off? She was doing her job and you where throwing her attitude she has feelings just like you


----------



## cutenss (Nov 13, 2009)

OP, I wasn't there, so I am not even going to pretend like you over-reacted.  Everyone keeps asking why didn't you just give a fake number and KIM.  Why didn't she just put a fake number in the computer and proceed with the refund?  The whole dismissing you like your was irrelevent would have pissed me off too.  I think thats when it truly popped off.  And hell the serial returners* ARE *the ones who give fake numbers, so what are they really tracking?  Sallys prides itself on telling you about their liberal return policy.  If they are not willing to do it, then they shouldn't promote it.  JMHO


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

Me as the Sales/Customer Service Rep in this situation

When you refused to give your number , put in whatever number just to keep it moving with a smile on my face

Me as the Customer not wanting to give my number (although I have been asked for ID, address or phone number or all and never had a problem with it) but if I did,  would simply give any old number and keep it moving

I dont know

in both situations,  I see it as I got bigger fish to fry than to make something so big out of nothing


----------



## happylife (Nov 13, 2009)

If the op was exchanging gold or rubies then it would be a little bit easier to digest her reaction. Short of that......

One of our members has something written in her signature that says something similar to when you argue with idiots from a distance it's hard to tell who is who.
This may be a good example.

I have friends that imo are quite sensitive & hyper reactive. I tend to try to avoid going places with them.....mainly restaurants. 


I am sure the op reacted the way she saw fit. Its just not in harmony with the way some would have reacted. We are individuals and to each their own I guess.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

Yelling at other customer's 

just out of control

even the pizza places keep your number on record for delivery purposes

you even put in your phone number if you dont wanna swipe your card/key chain for grocery store club cards


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 13, 2009)

Ive had issues with Sallys also. Nasty ghetto attitude but it only happened once. The other local Sallys workers seemed to have beef with them too lol. Also the workers are straight up tacky looking sometimes! I mean an older white woman with dull blonde tracks exposed in the back of her head with a cheap accent I cant make out. I think the just hire any old fool who comes in off the street lol. Ive noticed this is several Sallys locations hundreds of miles apart even. The one thing they had in common was tacky or otherwise unsavory looking people behind the counter many times.


----------



## happylife (Nov 13, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Yelling at other customer's
> 
> just out of control
> 
> ...



Valid points.

Asking for a telephone number while conducting business is just simply not a foreign practice. You would probably have to not return someting within the last 30 years to not know that is a common question.  the anger just seems really displaced in this situation imo.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> *Having worked in retail, it was my understanding that they ask for personal info on refunds because they are concerned about employee theft.* Many items that are returned--like conditioner--cannot be restocked and resold. These items are trashed. So, the only way corporate has of checking to see if it was a legitimate return is with the customers personal info.


 
I never would have thought of this angle. One of the first jobs I was allowed to have was in retail (a clothing store in Dadeland Mall). It was mandatory for every employee to carry a clear, plastic bag. I always thought every retailer did this to curb employee theft.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

shonshi said:


> The lady that always seems to be working in the Sally's I frequent is extremely helpful (to a fault) and friendly.
> 
> *You do realize that after you called corporate, they got your phone number anyway? Caller ID is a [email protected]#% of a thing!*




I _actually_ gave it to the rep. after I requested a call back from the District Manager - Maria.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

shunemite said:


> I'm a secret shopper, and that's what my job is for. Sometimes they'll send us to a store with a hidden video camera and ask us to make a purchase and return it, just to see how their staff treats customers.


 
I bet you've had some interesting shopping experiences....


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bene said:


> *I'm kind of leaning on sympathizing with the salesgirl on this one. She was doing her job, getting paid how little they pay at Sally's, only to have someone blow up at them because they didn't agree with the store's policy.*
> 
> 
> I think one of the worse lies told to people is "the customer is always right" because they really aren't. Having worked retail, I'm convinced that people lose their damn minds the second they walk into a store. I've had customer's perceive an attitude on even the smallest of things. One guy got mad at me because I told him how much something was with the tax. I've had customer's lose their sh*t because I put their change on the counter instead of in their hand. I've had customer's go nuts because I asked them not to put their wet umbrellas on the counter where it could drip down into my monitor and possibly short it out. So no, the customer is just as fallible as the next person, and they should only receive the amount of respect they show for other people.


 
Bene, I hope you never receive the type of service I was subjected to yesterday. Seriously. I see that you were treated like crap by some unruly customers when you worked in retail - No one should be disrespected - Customer or Sales Associate. It is not my style to randomly mistreat people - what is in that for me? However, I will not stand for being disrespected. I stated several posts back that I was not upset about rules or policies but at the turn this woman took at me simply refusing to give my number is what I had an issue with. She should have just DONE HER JOB (no matter how little change she is being paid) and not made it personal.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

happylife said:


> Sorry 2 hear of your bad day, but I dunno op. Honestly kinda of got a headache reading about the drama that went down. I am not trying 2 be mean, but I did. Gosh, y not just give them a fake #?
> 
> Life is soooooooo short & u gotta pick your battles u know......sure u weren't just upset about something else that day?


 
I hope you had 2 aspirin and a smile 

But, no I was cool yesterday. I really look forward to getting out of the office on my lunch break because often I eat lunch in my office. I LOVE going, whether I'm purchasing or not,  to retail stores where there are hair products, makeup, or nail polish! It's fun to read about a product and then actually go and look, smell, read ingredients on the product (Which is exactly what happened the day I bought the Miracle 7 and other things). 

I do pick my battles -  Good Customer Service and a Chilvarous/Kind SO


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

hokimomi said:


> Sorry to CO-SIGN on this....but the lack of Customer service in MIAMI is well known and EXPECTED...Coming from up north, I had a hard time adjusting.....
> 
> I am fluent in spanish and would have put that chick in her place, spanish words and all. Sorry that happened to you...but considering you live here......are u really THAT surprised?!?!?!?


 
I am really surprised.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

CurlyNue said:


> Ms. LadyLibra,
> 
> I pray you don’t slap nobody.
> 
> ...


 
I managed to let her know what I thought without resorting to cursing LOL - nary a curse word. Not even the customer who was behind me talking about me in spanish got cursed out but I did yell at her after her incessant "excuse me!" She _clearly_ heard me tell the lady that I wasn't moving until she did the return or called Corporate.


----------



## simplyhair (Nov 13, 2009)

The store manager of a Sally's not far from me did my return and recognized my name.  She call herself asking me why I was returning so much stuff because she always see my name when she is processing the return logs.

Umm, is that her business?  If I return a million products...it's their policy to take it back and give me my money.

But the Sally's that is close to my house in an all white neighbor are just as friendly (probably too friendly).  They ALWAYS want to recommend a product.  It's just that this Sally's doesn't have nearly all the black hair care products as the first Sally's I mentioned.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

HairBarbie said:


> Much ado about nothing, either provide the necessary information needed for the return or keep it moving.
> 
> What do you expect her to do when you refuse to give the number? *She was just following protocol to a T.* All you had to do was give a fake number and all this wouldn't have happened. Talk about a waste of time and energy. I'm sure she's probably glad that you don't plan on shopping there anymore.
> 
> Yelling, screaming, telling other customers not to shop there. SMH.


 
I see you don't read for comprehension. Nevertheless, you are entitled to your say. I don't know what you expect but following "protocol" with professionalism is what I expect.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

LadyA0784 said:


> I agree with you, OP. You shouldn't have to give a fake number when it's not 100% necessary that you provide a number in the first place. If the cashier was unaware that she had other options in the event you (or any customer) refused to provide a phone number, all she had to do was ask. Simple as that.
> 
> And btw, I do work in retail and our store will give you a refund for ANYTHING! We actually had a customer try to return a microwave (i work in a grocery store...we don't even sell microwaves) and the customer fussed so much about it, INSISTING that it came from our store, that the manager in charge that night actually bought it from him...it's now in our breakroom. Our store motto is something along the lines of "We will never knowingly disappoint you..." so in our case, the customer is ALWAYS "right." It's annoying, but people continue to shop there because of the lengths that we go to to please them.


 
Your store bends over backwards for it's customer and I'm sure suffers some abuse because of it. I'd never, in my wildest dreams, try to pull a stunt like that! Some customers LOL.


----------



## Natural Glow (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm...I've always had good experiences at Sallys. Now those heifers that work there don't know what the hell they are talking about most times but they always treat me well.

And I've never been asked for a number for a return @ Sallys. Is that new? I do usually give out my number when stores ask. It's not a big deal to me but if I didn't want to/feel like giving it I would just say I have no phone or make something up.

If I was the cashier I would have just put 111-111-1111 or something and went on with my day


----------



## amwcah (Nov 13, 2009)

Please lock this thread!


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

cutenss said:


> OP, I wasn't there, so I am not even going to pretend like you over-reacted. Everyone keeps asking why didn't you just give a fake number and KIM. Why didn't she just put a fake number in the computer and proceed with the refund? The whole dismissing you like your was irrelevent would have pissed me off too. I think thats when it truly popped off. And hell the serial returners* ARE *the ones who give fake numbers, so what are they really tracking? Sallys prides itself on telling you about their liberal return policy. If they are not willing to do it, then they shouldn't promote it. JMHO


 
^ A voice of reason! 

Truly, when I decided to type my post yesterday and hit the 'Submit Reply' button I expected to get members who would not see my point of view and that's ok and others who would actually read the post and knew where I was coming from. What I didn't expect was some of the snarly comments (paraphrasing): *You act like she asked for a SSN. I would have told a lie and KIM AND You had an* *attitude and was nasty [to someone just doing her job] from rip* - was not what I was expecting. Even if my story resonated with 1 member - I am glad because that was my intention. 

Even the members who somehow think I am at fault for what happened yesterday - I still hope they receive good customer service when they patronage any establishment. I actually told the rep. yesterday when I was filing the complaint that I hope that SA doesn't treat other customers in an unprofessional manner.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Natural Glow said:


> Hmm...I've always had good experiences at Sallys. Now those heifers that work there don't know what the hell they are talking about most times but they always treat me well.
> 
> And I've never been asked for a number for a return @ Sallys. Is that new? I do usually give out my number when stores ask. It's not a big deal to me but if I didn't want to/feel like giving it I would just say I have no phone or make something up.
> 
> If I was the cashier I would have just put 111-111-1111 or something and went on with my day


 
_One cashier did end up making up a number_. She even went as far as to say she would put her own number (which I took as her blowing smoke up my butt, patronizing me,  and wanting me to hang up from Corporate). The rep. even told me that they are to type in the store's number and have the customer sign a receipt stating they refused to provide a number.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

Two words

Anger Management 

The SA just simply didnt know what to do or I AM sure she would have done it,  I mean I am sure she wasnt just out to be rude to you , she obviously didnt know, she could have asked/explained , how much you wanna bet this was a kid or someone new,  she felt pressured to take the next customers and settle your issue when she could

I just really feel sorry for the Associate , she will get reprimanded God know's how, I mean hopefully she wont,  but if she loses pay, or her job or anything of sorts and you feel so vindicated now behind something so silly as her trying to follow 'policy' -which I actually pray will be her saving grace in this situation-well you did a good job at getting her back for that,  I pray also that corporate takes into consideration that YOU yelled at other customers in THEIR establishment I also pray that a camera caught YOU telling others to leave THEIR establishment and this SA's job is saved behind you being Irate over her just trying to do her job according to policy.  

Come on this is really not a case of mistreatment of the customer not in any way that I can see, certainly didnt warrant such extreme reactions, but thats just how I see it, and many others as you can see

a little humanity for another human being goes a long way.  You would want the same. Even if you didnt like the policy or that she tried to take other customers AFTER YOUR losing your mind up in there and they are upset and want to finish their purchase.  I mean really calling corporate,  yelling at customers, telling people to leave,  all over a phone number is just extreme

I pray that the whole picture is looked at , your behavior included, when they sit her down and decide her punishment-which is all you sought after, I guess all this made you feel good?

no I dont get it

all over a phone number???????

sad actually

you think that many people have that huge of an issue over giving their number out? The truth is as you have seen in this thread MOST DON'T!


----------



## Natural Glow (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> _One cashier did end up making up a number_. She even went as far as to say she would put her own number (which I took as her blowing smoke up my butt, patronizing me, and wanting me to hang up from Corporate). *The rep. even told me that they are to type in the store's number and have the customer sign a receipt stating they refused to provide a number*.


That sounds like a reasonable thing to do. I never did understand why people get an attitude when you return stuff. Like they gotta pay you back out of their pocket or something. Unless they get commission @ Sallys i don't know.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 13, 2009)

amwcah said:


> Please lock this thread!



Why close it? I don't see why. People don't have to agree with everyone else's opinion.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyway, I just wanted to say thanks again to all the ladies who supportive and respond to some of the questions/remarks. 

Today is a NEW day 

Here's a kicker!!! - 

I was recounting to my elderly Mom the events of yesterday when she pensively said, "Well, Honey, you can't go in those people's stores expecting special treatment. Why didn't you speak to the person in charge instead of that old gal?" I couldn't do anything but laugh but she gave me pause for thought  -  I didn't see myself as WANTING special treatment. I just have a problem with giving out my number and _knew_ that it wasn't necessary to process the return. Bless her heart. After I explained to her every single detail then she saw where I was coming from. In the end, she has agreed not to go to Sally's. 

OAN - I have a newfound admiration to the 'kitchen chemist' on this board who make their own hair products. You go!


----------



## Natural Glow (Nov 13, 2009)

I do wonder why they need the number. To track how many returns you do. If you are a chronic returner (is that a word?) you would just give out fake #s. I know Burlington Coat Factory asks for my number when ever you buy something and thats annoying.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Two words
> 
> Anger Management
> 
> ...


 
I don't know what post you were reading but it doesn't seem to be mine. I don't understand why you are projecting SO much into this incident. The lady was rude to me - plain and simple.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Natural Glow said:


> I do wonder why they need the number. To track how many returns you do. If you are a chronic returner (is that a word?) you would just give out fake #s. I know Burlington Coat Factory asks for my number when ever you buy something and thats annoying.


 
Yeah? 

I get asked for my zip code (I guess so they can track sales in any given geographic area(?) but not my phone number when I am purchasing something. 

I even understand them wanting a number/address to weed out serial returners but I will never accept unprofessional behaviour directed at me. Nope.


----------



## theAlist (Nov 13, 2009)

I can understand asking for my information with a return.  But it annoys the crap out of me when they ask for a phone number when I'm buying something.  What the hell do they need that for?

I did get a call back one time after a return.  Scared the CRAP out of me...I'm thinking they were going to say something about my return or something.  I never knew Arden B would actually call lol


----------



## andromeda (Nov 13, 2009)

This thread is worrisome on several levels.  Not only are many of the posts indicative of cherry-picking the facts and passive, uninformed and unprincipled consumerism but people actually are trying to rationalize the SA's unprofessional behavior.  Stating the OP was acting like an "angry black woman", insinuating she's an idiot for standing her ground, trying to justify the SA's use of spanish and her disrespect for the OP.   Fa real, fa real?

Sally's beauty website clearly states that a daytime phone number is required for returns.  And yes, this is a common fraudulent return prevention tactic.  Neither of those facts are the crux of this issue.  As the OP stated, the phone number requirement is not printed on receipts.  (As robot said, retailers do this bait-and-switch for a reason. It's expected that customers don't read the return policy or only read what's printed on the receipt.)  And even if it were, the SA's response to the OP's refusal was not reasonable NOR was it within company protocol.  The SA should have provided an explanation of the policy and/or input the store/default phone #, as the CSR at Sally's Corporate advised.  What many don't seem to understand is that respect and professionalism is the SA's *duty* and the customer's *prerogative*.  This incident was a customer service failure on MULTIPLE levels.

On an even greater level, the disparity of customer experiences in this thread indicate a problem with Sally's corporate culture.  Most likely, lax or non-standardized hiring practices and training are to blame.  The responses only reinforce that the OP did the right thing.  It's always advised that you escalate, escalate, escalate and do so on the spot.  It's an effective way to solve your customer service issues and bring those issues to the attention of corporate and thus, affect change.

OP, please visit consumerist.com.  You'll be relieved to know that you're not alone in your belief that professional customer service is a battle worth picking.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

And you HATE ALL OF SALLY'S BEAUTY SUPPLY STORES NOW? 

over a simple policy that almost every establishment has in one way or another, either that or a strict no return/exchange only,  Its their right to have their policies AND All establishments have policies  

dont you see the extremes in all this?


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Natural Glow said:


> That sounds like a reasonable thing to do. *I never did understand why people get an attitude when you return stuff.* Like they gotta pay you back out of their pocket or something. Unless they get commission @ Sallys i don't know.


 
This has been my issue all along. People are constantly saying I was mad "simply because she was doing her job" . You would think I grabbed her by the back of head, beat my chest, and yelled at her with a bullhorn to do the return. 

I wasn't going to tolerate her attitude that she gave me simply because I did not want to give her my number.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> I don't know what post you were reading but it doen't seem to be mine. I don't understand why you are projecting SO much into this incident. The lady was rude to me - plain and simple.


OK

Everybody that doesnt get how far you took it isnt reading what you wrote


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> This thread is worrisome on several levels. Not only are many of the posts indicative of cherry-picking the facts and passive, uninformed and unprincipled consumerism but people actually are trying to rationalize the SA's unprofessional behavior. Trying to justify her speaking spanish, disrespecting the customer and calling OP an "angry black woman".  Fa real, fa real?
> 
> Sally's beauty website clearly states that a daytime phone number is required for returns. And yes, this is a common fraudulent return prevention tactic. Neither of those facts are the crux of this issue. As the OP stated, the phone number requirement is not printed on receipts. (As robot said, retailers do this bait-and-switch for a reason. It's expected that customers don't read the return policy or only read what's printed on the receipt.) And even if it were, the SA's response to the OP's refusal was not reasonable NOR was it within company protocol. The SA should have provided an explanation of the policy and/or input the store/default phone #, as the CSR at Sally's Corporate advised. What many don't seem to understand is that respect and professionalism is the SA's *duty* and the customer's *prerogative*. This incident was a customer service failure on MULTIPLE levels.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for the info - I definately will be going to the link you provided.


----------



## happylife (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> I hope you had 2 aspirin and a smile
> 
> But, no I was cool yesterday. I really look forward to getting out of the office on my lunch break because often I eat lunch in my office. I LOVE going, whether I'm purchasing or not,  to retail stores where there are hair products, makeup, or nail polish! It's fun to read about a product and then actually go and look, smell, read ingredients on the product (Which is exactly waht happened the day I bought the Miracle 7 and other things).
> 
> I do pick my battles -  Good Customer Service and a Chilvarous/Kind SO




Ditto, love 2 read ingredients and smell products too.I am such a product junkie......going to a bss is fun 4 me! 

That horrible day is n the past now and I hope u have a beautiful weekend!!! Time to focus on making wonderul thanksgiving plans! )


----------



## Anew (Nov 13, 2009)

OP, write a letter to their corporate office. I know a guy, well not really he's on another MB, lol.. but he writes to corporate for any and all bad customer service. Not the usual I won't acknowledge you when you come in to the store customer service, but the kind you received. Most people don't. You'd be surprised with the kind of response you receive.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

lol I love how this story is getting translated as it goes

nobody in Sally's called her an angry black woman

a poster here said she acted like one


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

happylife said:


> Ditto, love 2 read ingredients and smell products too.I am such a product junkie......going to a bss is fun 4 me!
> 
> That horrible day is n the past now and I hope u have a beautiful weekend!!! Time to focus on making wonderul thanksgiving plans! )


yeah things to be thankful for

Good re-focus


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> OK
> 
> Everybody that doesnt get how far you took it isnt reading what you wrote


 
No, I think it's several things that factor into that:

1- They are individuals and would've handled it differently. (I don't tolerate disrespect/bad attitudes ESPECIALLY where NONE was given by myself in the first place!)
2- Some just can't be bothered and would've focused on just getting their money back.
3- It's clear that some members are projecting and not reading for comprehension (and I'll take some of this slack for this - Although my OP is a book and 1/2 I did not include every single detail and without people actually being present to *witness *how it went down - it is difficult to relay in the written word and thus leaving one to improvise but some of this is waaaayyyyy out in left field. But it's ok.


----------



## theAlist (Nov 13, 2009)

When I use to work at Nordstrom we had to do retail training.  A person from the corporate office traveled around the country and held these meetings

Anywho, one section of the meeting was talking about customer service.  And he told the old Nordstrom story of how back in the 1900's when they just sold shoes and person walked in demanding a refund for a tire (yes a car tire ) and the Nordstrom guy gave it to him.  So, he said there's no excuse for us today...we accept returns no matter what.  And this one chick raised her hand and said "Sorry but I can't see myself accepting a return like that...or if someone tried to return a damaged shoe or even one shoe."

The guy from coporate looked at her and said, well maybe you need to leave this meeting, because working at Nordstrom ain't for you...I was like 

Then he said "let me make myself clear, as a cashier, retailer or whatever you are it is NOT your place to say what will or what won't be accepted as a return.  Your job is to do it and it better be done with a smile on your face."

Again I was like   I don't work at Nordstrom anymore, but I will ALWAYS be a customer there because of my experience at that training meeting.  And even though this was a Nordstrom in NC, MANY celebrities came to shop there...which the customer service was probably why.

Sorry to high jack the thread, but THIS is how workers in retail should be trained lol!  That guy took it serious!


----------



## Anew (Nov 13, 2009)

Jermajesty said:


> When I use to work at Nordstrom we had to do retail training. A person from the corporate office traveled around the country and held these meetings
> 
> Anywho, one section of the meeting was talking about customer service. And he told the old Nordstrom story of how back in the 1900's when they just sold shoes and person walked in demanding a refund for a tire (yes a car tire ) and the Nordstrom guy gave it to him. So, he said there's no excuse for us today...we accept returns no matter what. And this one chick raised her hand and said "Sorry but I can't see myself accepting a return like that...or if someone tried to return a damaged shoe or even one shoe."
> 
> ...


 so many people returned old worn shoes to nordies to get new ones, lol.. i guess its good for those who are being honest with their returns


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

This thread still going???


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

happylife said:


> Ditto, love 2 read ingredients and smell products too.I am such a product junkie......going to a bss is fun 4 me!
> 
> That horrible day is n the past now and I hope u have a beautiful weekend!!! Time to focus on making wonderul thanksgiving plans! )


 
Getting out of the office on lunch AND going anywhere near beauty products was/is fun for me  When I worked in downtown Miami I loved to visit Metro Beauty Supply on my break - it was within walking distance. Some coworkers even went with me at times LOL. 

Now, it's just more trouble than it's worth to actually go to lunch most days because it seems like an hour goes by like a nano-second.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't know whats worse Sally's or "Kims" beauty supply...I hate them both.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jermajesty said:


> When I use to work at Nordstrom we had to do retail training. A person from the corporate office traveled around the country and held these meetings
> 
> Anywho, one section of the meeting was talking about customer service. And he told the old Nordstrom story of how back in the 1900's when they just sold shoes and person walked in demanding a refund for a tire (yes a car tire ) and the Nordstrom guy gave it to him. So, he said there's no excuse for us today...we accept returns no matter what. And this one chick raised her hand and said "Sorry but I can't see myself accepting a return like that...or if someone tried to return a damaged shoe or even one shoe."
> 
> ...


 
Whoa!

My mom told me years ago to never accept a "no" from someone who can't override it with a "yes".


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 13, 2009)

In my opinion no one handled the situation well.  OP and the SA. The SA ignoring the OP after the OP in my opinion lost her cool. OP you yelled at another customer that was not your place to do so. It was rude. You are lucky that customer let that go, someone else it would not have ended well for you. I think a simple situation got escalated for no reason. Im sorry everyone was wrong. There was no reason for you to "WANT TO SLAP THE TASTE OUT OF HER MOUTH" for doing her job. You may not have noticed it but you came off with an attitude.


----------



## andromeda (Nov 13, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> lol I love how this story is getting translated as it goes
> 
> nobody in Sally's called her an angry black woman
> 
> *a poster here said she acted like one*


I meant the bolded but I see how my wording suggests otherwise.  I'll go back and correct it -  I would hate to be part of the "selective reading" brigade.

ETA: done


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

ur always right on time! hey girl! 





Platinum said:


> This thread still going???


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> In my opinion no one handled the situation well. OP and the SA. The SA ignoring the OP after the OP in my opinion lost her cool. OP you yelled at another customer that was not your place to do so. It was rude. You are lucky that customer let that go, someone else it would not have ended well for you. I think a simple situation got escalated for no reason. Im sorry everyone was wrong. There was no reason for you to "WANT TO SLAP THE TASTE OUT OF HER MOUTH" for doing her job. You may not have noticed it but you came off with an attitude.


 
Well said! I totally agree with this post!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> ur always right on time! hey girl!


 

Hey Isis!


----------



## theAlist (Nov 13, 2009)

yea that nordstrom may have been special because majority of their customers had never seen the other part of the mall...they did all of their shopping and eating (Cafe Bistro is AMAZING) in Nordstrom


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

rosa praeclara said:


> I meant the bolded but I see how my wording suggests otherwise. I'll go back and correct it - I would hate to be part of the *"selective reading" brigade*.
> 
> ETA: done


 
There's certainly ALOT of that going on!


----------



## sunbubbles (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> I hear you BUT refunds were here before me and will be here after me. It behooves them to offer refunds/exchanges, within reason, to their customers - It's good business sense all day long. I got back @$15.00 on a receipt that was for @$83.00 - Sally's still made a profit! (And I rarely return/exchange items because I'm usually a repeat buyer)



I agree. If they offer a return, then thats it! THEY offer a return. Its not up to the CASHIER to decide whether or not she wants to process something, cause its NOT her terms its "SALLYS INC" terms. That lady was wayyyy outta line. Like the Corporate person said, the cashier has a number availiable to put down when ppl wont give/dont have a number.

Ive had 2 HORRIBLE experiences at Sallys and one of them was when I was a child with my mom. I hate to pull the race card, but that frazzled  dirty wig wearin hooch at the counter said some outrageously rude and racist things, NOT directed towards my mom (the ADULT) but towards me the 7 yr old little girl about  OUR (black ppls) hair. I hadnt since entered a sallys. That was 15 yrs ago (DANG Im gettin old) I recently went into sallys a few mths ago to pick up some things I saw featured on here. (see what yall made me do!!?? Got me breakin "Never again" vows and such ) But anyways Sallys has been KNOWN to have ridiculously horrible customer service. Its a RARE occasion when they will get  ANY of my money.

ETA: I think that same ol' rusty crusty lady is still workin up there. Lookin all constipated and stuff  *Uuughhhh*  But I do agree that you shouldnt have yelled at the other customer. *slaps ur wrists, and sends u to the corner*  lol


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Nov 13, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> In my opinion no one handled the situation well. OP and the SA. The SA ignoring the OP after the OP in my opinion lost her cool. OP you yelled at another customer that was not your place to do so. It was rude. You are lucky that customer let that go, someone else it would not have ended well for you. I think a simple situation got escalated for no reason. Im sorry everyone was wrong. There was no reason for you to "WANT TO SLAP THE TASTE OUT OF HER MOUTH" for doing her job. You may not have noticed it but you came off with an attitude.


 
I agree. Sally's and other stores used to require your ID and check your provided address against the one on the license. Now, It's just a signature and a phone number. 

This is not the first time someone refused to provide a phone number or ID. Most of the time it's for internal records, not to sell your number or something. You could have given them a job number or an old number... but now that you know about the store number substitute policy, then you can use that now too. BUT I will say that corporate doesn't keep all it's employees and management informed of practices, that store manager also probably insists on the customer's phone number first. 

 Maybe the SA was rude, but her rudeness probably kicked in when you started refusing to make it easy for her to do her job and probably had an attitude (understandably from irritation). And getting buck on customers is not a good look, LOL, I hope you don't visit that location again, they'll think you're "crazy"


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 13, 2009)

Natural Glow said:


> I do wonder why they need the number. To track how many returns you do. If you are a chronic returner (is that a word?) you would just give out fake #s.* I know Burlington Coat Factory asks for my number when ever you buy something and thats annoying.*



That is annoying, giving a phone number or e-mail addy during a purchase.  I always refuse to now.  BBW is notorious for this.  They try to convince me by saying that's how they get the address to send me coupons, whatevs.  I already get the coupons so I'm good.  Now I might give up the info during a purchase ONE TIME if I haven't been getting coupons from a particular store.  But prob not.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

Truly this thread will go nowhere

adlock2:


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Nov 13, 2009)

This thread is long


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> In my opinion no one handled the situation well. OP and the SA. The SA ignoring the OP after the OP in my opinion lost her cool. OP you yelled at another customer that was not your place to do so. It was rude. You are lucky that customer let that go, someone else it would not have ended well for you. I think a simple situation got escalated for no reason. Im sorry everyone was wrong. There was no reason for you to "WANT TO SLAP THE TASTE OUT OF HER MOUTH" for doing her job. You may not have noticed it but you came off with an attitude.


 
The customer who was behind me _(actually right on my back)_ heard me tell the SA that I wasn't moving because I was not being serviced. After the third 'Excuse me!" I did yell at her to wait.

I am glad some of you would have handled the incident differently - but some of you act like you have the patience of Job and I do not have the patience for crap.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Nov 13, 2009)

i've only been into sallys once in london and the owner was so rude i walked right out, i also talked to a work collegue who experienced the same thing.
Sallys must be making alot of money since they don't seem to want anymore customers


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

mrsjohnson75 said:


> This thread is long




I'll simplify it for you,  agree with the OP on everything she says, feels and did and thinks or your not reading, lack reading comprehension or are doing selective reading........

yeah thats the jist of it all ri there!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> I never would have thought of this angle. One of the first jobs I was allowed to have was in retail (a clothing store in Dadeland Mall). It was mandatory for every employee to carry a clear, plastic bag. I always thought every retailer did this to curb employee theft.


 

LOL! were practically neighbors. I worked @ Macy's The Falls, for my first job and also had to carry that clear pouch!


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I agree. Sally's and other stores used to require your ID and check your provided address against the one on the license. Now, It's just a signature and a phone number.
> 
> This is not the first time someone refused to provide a phone number or ID. Most of the time it's for internal records, not to sell your number or something. You could have given them a job number or an old number... but now that you know about the store number substitute policy, then you can use that now too. BUT I will say that corporate doesn't keep all it's employees and management informed of practices, that store manager also probably insists on the customer's phone number first.
> 
> *Maybe the SA was rude, but her rudeness probably kicked in when you started refusing to make it easy for her to do her job and probably had an attitude (understandably from irritation). And getting buck on customers is not a good look, LOL, I hope you don't visit that location again, they'll think you're "crazy"*


 
When I went in I did not have an attitude - that would be crazy. When she asked for a number I still was void of attitude - that, too,  would be crazy. After she had an attitude then i gave her what she gave me. She was dismissive, rude, denied me service, and was unprofessional - THAT WAS CRAZY. 

BTW - When the third cashier finally decided to do the return I said to her, "That's ALL any of you should've done in the first place. Once you finish my return I'll never be back here and I'm sure you'll be happy." she simply replied, "That's not true."


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> The customer who was behind me _(actually right on my back)_ heard me tell the SA that I wasn't moving because I was not being serviced. After the third 'Excuse me!" I did yell at her to wait.
> 
> I am glad some of you would have handled the incident differently - but some of you act like you have the patience of Job and I do not have the patience for crap.


you could have stepped aside while you made your call

just saying thoerplexed

just ruin errrybody's day along with yours ,   the customers that get warned to leave didnt even get to get what they came up in there for  the customers standing in line get yelled aterplexed


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

BlackGeisha said:


> LOL! were practically neighbors. I worked @ Macy's The Falls, for my first job and also had to carry that clear pouch!


 
Yeah, I always thought this is how it works. 

But I guess if an employee is hell-bent on thieving he/she will find a way. Who knows!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> When I went in I did not have an attitude - that would be crazy. When she asked for a number I still was void of attitude - that, too, would be crazy. After she had an attitude then i gave her what she gave me. She was dismissive, rude, denied me service, and was unprofessional - THAT WAS CRAZY.
> 
> BTW - When the third cashier finally decided to do the return I said to her, "That's ALL any of you should've done in the first place. Once you finish my return I'll never be back here and I'm sure you'll be happy." she simply replied, "That's not true."


 Okay, my apologies then. To be a fly on the wall during that interaction.


----------



## yardgirl (Nov 13, 2009)

I've only ever been to a Sally's once (in North Brunswick, NJ) and the customer service was ok. I had no problems; sorry you went through that.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

@Irresistible said- I'll simplify it for you, agree with the OP on everything she says, feels and did and thinks or your not reading, lack reading comprehension or are doing selective reading........
yeah thats the jist of it all ri there!  


If you say so. Project away.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 13, 2009)

happylife said:


> Valid points.
> 
> Asking for a telephone number while conducting business is just simply not a foreign practice. You would probably have to not return someting within the last 30 years to not know that is a common question.  the anger just seems really displaced in this situation imo.




I understand what Happylife is saying, but I also feel that just because "everyone else" does something, that doesn't mean that it's justifiable, "okay", or that anyone else should do it.  

Collecting phone numbers in that manner in the US is common practice.  But so is Spam.  The OP has the right to not disclose this personal information, should she please.  The store must respect her wishes.  They cannot demand that she disclose her private information, simply because everyone else does it.

OP, I've only been to Sally's once, on the west coast in the US, and I had a great and patient experience.  But after reading your post, I am unsure that I will return there if in the US again.  Stores need to have policies in place that ensure quality customer service if they want our dollars.  Plain and simple.  

On the other hand...this little girl sounds like she could have just been acting like an *** - which the store can't always control (if she doesn't have a history of it).


----------



## Anew (Nov 13, 2009)

Wait, yall are funny, lol..

Why would you keep coming into a thread just to be negative?


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> @Irresistible said- I'll simplify it for you, agree with the OP on everything she says, feels and did and thinks or your not reading, lack reading comprehension or are doing selective reading........
> yeah thats the jist of it all ri there!
> 
> 
> If you say so. Project away.


Seriously, you havent heard (seen)  yourself saying this over and over again to anyone that doesnt get how you behaved , like seriously? your really serious? your actually missing yourself saying this all these times? or not knowing your saying it?


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> The customer who was behind me _(actually right on my back)_ heard me tell the SA that I wasn't moving because I was not being serviced. After the third 'Excuse me!" I did yell at her to wait.
> 
> I am glad some of you would have handled the incident differently - but some of you act like you have the patience of Job and I do not have the patience for crap.



Did it ever occur with you in all your anger that she was saying "excuse me" because she could have been trying to get your attention to offer you a solution? 

Sometimes we have to step back and look at situations. Well you may not have time for that "crap" well let me tell you this. Lack of patience and kindness gets you no where. So you may want to reconsider that train of thought.


----------



## meka (Nov 13, 2009)

Ladylibra, request that this thread be closed. Everyone has something they get mad about. Your rude isn't going to be everybody else's rude. Some members get pissed if someone weave checks, accuses them of having a weave, telling someone its a weave, etc....I could go on and on. Folks get mad b/c people follow them around, but they are just doing a job and following this so called "protocol" but I assume all of these instances are diff. 

Yeah you could have given a fake number BUT you prob werent thinking. Im sure if the cashier had taken the time to explain to you the reasons why a phone number is needed, things could have been different. BUT she didnt. Which is the reason why she got the attitude. From what I read was, you refused the telephone number and she started ringing up someone else like you werent standing there. That is where mess went downhill. ESPECIALLY, since SHE had another procedure she could have followed in situations like yours. Its not like you cursed her out. I can't believe folks are in here tripping and saying YOU were the rude one. 

It could have been avoided if the cashier put in whatever code and kept it moving or at least attempted to explain WHY she needed the number. Period.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> When I went in I did not have an attitude - that would be crazy. When she asked for a number I still was void of attitude - that, too,  would be crazy. After she had an attitude then i gave her what she gave me. She was dismissive, rude, denied me service, and was unprofessional - THAT WAS CRAZY.





Judging by some of the feedback I'm seeing, you'd think the cashier owned that Sally's location.  She is a cashier there, an employee, and it's required that she provide quality customer service...REGARDLESS of how annoyed she was by the customer's refusal to comply with her wishes.  

Personally, I would have fired her.  Fortunately (for many and for myself), I no longer work in retail.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 13, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> Sorry you went through that.
> 
> I always give a fake phone number whenever folks ask for one in stores.



This is what most of my friends do....


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Nov 13, 2009)

meka said:


> Yeah you could have given a fake number BUT you prob werent thinking. *Im sure if the cashier had taken the time to explain to you the reasons why a phone number is needed, things could have been different. BUT she didnt.* Which is the reason why she got the attitude. *From what I read was, you refused the telephone number and she started ringing up someone else like you werent standing there. That is where mess went downhill. ESPECIALLY, since SHE had another procedure she could have followed in situations like yours. *Its not like you cursed her out. I can't believe folks are in here tripping and saying YOU were the rude one.
> 
> It could have been avoided if the cashier put in whatever code and kept it moving or at least attempted to explain WHY she needed the number. Period.




Meka, I agree with this, too.  I'm surprised by many of the reactions here (sort of), or at least the passion of these arguments/reactions.  I guess it depends on what you feel the issue was:  1)  to just return the items and leave the store as quickly as possible, or 2) to have the store and the cashier respect you and your privacy by following an alternative route to resolve the phone number issue.  

Perhaps for the OP, #2 was equally as important as #1, and that's OKAY.  I don't know how I would have reacted in such a situation...or anyone else here for that matter.  I'm happy that it was at least resolved with everyone walking away from it.


----------



## theAlist (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> The customer who was behind me _(actually right on my back)_ heard me tell the SA that I wasn't moving because I was not being serviced. After the third 'Excuse me!" I did yell at her to wait.
> 
> *I am glad some of you would have handled the incident differently - but some of you act like you have the patience of Job and I do not have the patience for crap.*



I lol'd at this for some reason


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 13, 2009)

wow.. i would have been in there acting a food too!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

I just think most people not understanding all this

would not have jumped on the irate train right away, tis all.  Taking issue with the SA and her moving on to customers that were 'complaining loudly,  is one thing, but yelling at customers and telling others to leave is a little bit over the top

in fact they had the right to refuse to do anything for you after your yelling and telling people to leave

They would be within their right to request you leave the premises or have the police force you to leave

thats all i have to say

I'm sure I could have talked to that SA,  without anger

we are all grown here and been in all kinds of both good and bad experiences and 'being the customer/consumer-customer service'  situations and for me  at times WAYYY WAYYY worse than this example .....for sure

I Think we all have our own minds and are able to say in truth and fact that we would not have handled it this way

its our reality

just like the op has hers

The other night my daughter went into CVS and bought something for me,  and bought the wrong thing,  i sent her back to exchange it,  it was a simple difference between it being the store brand/name brand , they wouldnt do it, she called me in the car from her cell

I went in,  did not yell at anyone, they explained their policy , to not take exchanges/returns after 10 pm.  I said calmly well one of ya'll are going to give my money back out of your pocket then and fix the register in the morning,  calm as could be,  to boot the guy had raised his voice at my daughter,  I wanted to go in raising mine, I did not, I said you have no right to raise your voice whatsoever, totally calm, I got my money back and a huge apology, and the guy was willing at that point to take it out of his pocket even

I would have got nowhere up in there screaming and yelling and going off and demanding things,  only the sheriffs called on me, I thought to report the guy, but did not, he's an older guy and not the brightest bulb,  Probably just very blessed in these times to have his job,  man it just aint that serious to ruin someone's life and seek to dagger their soul and and seek that they suffer over something so small

it really aint that serious to me 

ETA and like you said in your OP , Karma,  maybe when I mess up someone will spare me have mercy on me now and not seek to totally ruin me

but your Karma would be no mercy,  they would be out for blood if you should mess up at all LOL


----------



## happylife (Nov 13, 2009)

amwcah said:


> Please lock this thread!



Y?

Many of us refer to each other as sisters. if you can subscribe to that train of thought then it is easy to understand that sometimes members don't agree....just like fam members tend do at times.

Boy, i can't tell u how many times I started off with an opinion about a thread after reading the first couple posts, then after seeing the progression of the thread I changed my view due to the other  poster's points of views.

Our fellow member wanted to share some concerns. This thread is just as valuable as any other thread imo.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

meka said:


> Ladylibra, request that this thread be closed. Everyone has something they get mad about. Your rude isn't going to be everybody else's rude. Some members get pissed if someone weave checks, accuses them of having a weave, telling someone its a weave, etc....I could go on and on. Folks get mad b/c people follow them around, but they are just doing a job and following this so called "protocol" but I assume all of these instances are diff.
> 
> Yeah you could have given a fake number BUT you prob werent thinking. Im sure if the cashier had taken the time to explain to you the reasons why a phone number is needed, things could have been different. BUT she didnt. Which is the reason why she got the attitude. From what I read was, you refused the telephone number and she started ringing up someone else like you werent standing there. That is where mess went downhill. ESPECIALLY, since SHE had another procedure she could have followed in situations like yours. Its not like you cursed her out. I can't believe folks are in here tripping and saying YOU were the rude one.
> 
> It could have been avoided if the cashier put in whatever code and kept it moving or at least attempted to explain WHY she needed the number. Period.


 
I understand/respect the difference of opinions and P-O-V  but I don't understand (and perhaps it's not meant for me to understand) the members who obviously didn't read and then proceeded to comment. When I decided to post my story yesterday I was prepared for the different P-O-V but not this projecting stuff. It's a trip.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 13, 2009)

I think people are taking offense simply because we don't agree with OP. I didn't say she was a "angry black" woman but it seems in that situation she was acting like one. Being upset is one thing but to turn around and take your anger out on someone else is unnecessary. The customer behind her was trying to do the thing same thing she was finish her transaction and leave now what if she went bananas on OP? The whole situation would have been blown out of proportion


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> I understand/respect the difference of opinions and P-O-V  but I don't understand (and perhaps it's not meant for me to understand) the members who obviously didn't read and then proceeded to comment. When I decided to post my story yesterday I was prepared for the different P-O-V but not this projecting stuff. It's a trip.


Seee you said it again

I did read, why do you keep saying that any comment that doesnt agree with your behavior, that we did not read , or lack reading comprehension or are doing selective reading <<<<<<< you said those things in numerous other posts just like you have here

girl its just simple,  some dont agree with how you handled the situation

its not a mis-read


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 13, 2009)

How about instead of choosing our battles we choose not to create battles? :scratchch:scratchch:scratchch


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 13, 2009)

meka said:


> People keep saying its so simple for her to give a fake number but it would have been just as simple for the cashier to follow the procedure for people who don't want to give out their number. Surely she has run into this before. Just do your job. That is what she gets paid to do. If she had said "well ma'am the reasons we ask for your phone number are xyz, but if you are uncomfortable with that then this is what I can do", it may have went a little better. This is about customer service. After Ladylibra refused to give her the number, she should have explained why. I have worked retail and when I had to ask for a number, and customers asked why, I explained. If they refused then we had a way around it. Surely I would not have started helping someone else while this customer was in my face.




Yes, but she gave herself a heart attack and showed her entire tail in that establishment for no real reason.  Some stuff is just not worth the energy.   She has every right to call that cashier on her attitude, but to mirror that with the same attitude is counter-productive.  I have my moments too so I understand, but where was the decorum? 

Every time I see someone in a store going slam off on a cashier, I always feel bad for the cashier.  

All in all, calling corporate was the right thing to do, in my opinion.  Stooping down to her level to prove a point is a bit much though.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 13, 2009)

Please stop telling people to lock their threads.  We can disagree without all of that.  No on in here is name calling etc.  Why do that?  If you don't like the direction a thread is going, stop going into the thread.


----------



## Songbirdb (Nov 13, 2009)

Thats terrible! I've never had a bad experience at Sally's...they are always very helpful. I refuse to go to those Korean BSS, but I'd go to Sally's anyday. Its funny reading that everyone is talking about Spanish because at my Sally's, there are black women who work there. I guess things are different everywhere.


----------



## Jaegermany (Nov 13, 2009)

No one has to agree with anyone about anything. But it has happened and it can not be changed. So to continuously ask a person to unfeel the way they felt probably isnt going to work. Everyone is different we cant brow beat someone. She posted her experience and her reaction. People post about bad experiences in hair salons  and how they went off all the time. No one really defends the stylists who deal with unrealistic requests from customers everyday. People ask for the Halle cut and get mad when they dont look like Halle! Im just saying...

Sales Associates are taught to deal with irate customers. They are taught to SYMPATHIZE with the customer, VALIDATE their feelings and DIFFUSE the situation. They are put in the line of fire its their job to represent the company!

MAYBE the OP was irritated and her actions contributed to the situation. But the FACT of the matter is if the SA would have DIFFUSED the situation and spoke to the OP in a calm tone (IRRESPECTIVE TO THE OP's TONE) SYMPATHIZED with her and VALIDATED her concerns about not wanting to give her phone number or a false one. Im sure things would have been handled different. The SA could have then tried to speak with another associate to see what could be done if anything to over ride the screen.

SA is the face of the company and she allowed a customer to leave unhappy she failed! 

Every customer counts and every interaction counts. A phone number isnt worth losing a customer. The SA should have showed the other customers how much their business is valued in how she handled this situation. And if she had dealt with it instead of disregarding it she wouldnt have had the customer causing a scene or holding up the line. 

Why didnt the other associates help the lady waiting in line since she saw the SA was dealing with an irate customer?

You could look at this from 87 different angles its still bad customer service no matter how the OP reacted!


----------



## Anew (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish I was taught to deal with irate customers, lol.. One of my coworkers got fired for fighting a customer b/c the lady threw a heavy appointment book at her head and reached over the counter to punch her in the face.

She was mad b/c our policy on returning pictures had changed. Whew! But she got fired b/c on camera all you saw was a trash can being thrown in the direction coming from behind our counter, doesn't matter what the we or the witnesses said... and she was threatened with voodoo and a snake in her car. I had to leave the public alone for a while after that..

but I digress, lol...


----------



## MixedBerry (Nov 13, 2009)

*Well dang!*


That applies to anything you want!!


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jaegermany said:


> No one has to agree with anyone about anything. But it has happened and it can not be changed. So to continuously ask a person to unfeel the way they felt probably isnt going to work. Everyone is different we cant brow beat someone. She posted her experience and her reaction. People post about bad experiences in hair salons and how they went off all the time. No one really defends the stylists who deal with unrealistic requests from customers everyday. People ask for the Halle cut and get mad when they dont look like Halle! Im just saying...
> 
> Sales Associates are taught to deal with irrate customers. They are taught to SYMPATHIZE with the customer, VALIDATE their feelings and DIFFUSE the situation. They are put in the line of fire its their job to represent the company!
> 
> ...


 
They didn't help the lady behind me because all three ladies were at the register with the first cashier looking on. I was fine when I went in Sally's and in the very beginning of the transaction. When she asked me for my number I simply said "It's private." At that, she said she wasn't doing the return without a number. I asked for her manager and two of SA's said at the same time that she wouldn't be on duty until today. She put my items, bag, and receipt to the side and attempted to ring the lady behind me (I was getting increasingly irritated with each action). I said, "Wait. Could you call Corporate?" She refused. I couldn't take anymore and was in awe - I became upset at her attitude, actions, nonactions and I've listed them ad naseum. It was a trip that she was talking about me in another language to another customer - to me it was just her being more unprofessional. 

BTW - The first one KNEW how to do the override AND how to call corporate but she chose not do. For that, I chose not to go to Sally's again. It is my belief that this is not the first and won't be the last that this SA will do this crap to someone else. I'd be willing to bet on it.


----------



## andromeda (Nov 13, 2009)

labelfree said:


> I think people are taking offense simply because we don't agree with OP.


  I can only speak for myself but that is not why I'm "taking offense".  I completely understand and am not bothered by those who say they personally "just give a fake number".  What irks me is those who "don't see the big deal".  Just bc you would have handled the situation doesn't mean the OP was wrong for not capitulating and giving a number.  What also irks me is the failure to recognize that this incident was a failure of customer service on the SA's part and that the relationship of SA and customer isn't symmetrical.  I personally might [and] have acted differently in the situation but that doesn't prevent me from understanding the OP's response.   





> I didn't say she was a "angry black" woman but it seems in that situation she was acting like one.


  I realize the small distinction of "calling her a..." versus "saying she was acting like..." and corrected my post to reflect it.  I still think your characterization of her actions is undue and worrisome.





> Being upset is one thing but to turn around and take your anger out on someone else is unnecessary.


  I agree.  In the grand scheme of things, it was unnecessary.  However, hindsight and "observer sight" is 20/20.  I'd like to think that I wouldn't have reacted to the customer's "excuse-me's" the same way but I know for sure that, in the heat of the moment, the OP's actions were understandable and not that extreme.


----------



## Mzz Mac (Nov 13, 2009)

teysmith said:


> I was at sally's one night and the cashiers were talking to each other. One of them stated that she was sick of people asking why Sally's was so expensive. She stated that " maybe if people would stop stealing wouldnt be that way" Then she went on to complain how people steals from sallys alot! I dont see how.. they follow u around the whole store. I remember one day I was trying to put my keys in my purse and the lady just came around the corner *with her hand out*, I guess demanding to give what I had taken..I guess she saw how confused I looked and just walked away.. I wanted to just leave without buying anything after that but I thought then she would really think I was stealing. so i went payed for my items sat my purse on the counter and opened wide enough for her to see inside while i got my money out!



Too funny....you should have gave her five and slapped her hand and said "what up doe"


----------



## SistaSista (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> They didn't help the lady behind me because all three ladies were at the register with the first cashier looking on. I was fine when I went in Sally's and in the very beginning of the transaction. When she asked me for my number I simply said "It's private." At that, she said she wasn't doing the return without a number. I asked for her manager and two of SA's said at the same time that she wouldn't be on duty until today. She put my items, bag, and receipt to the side and attempted to ring the lady behind me (I was getting increasingly irritated with each action). I said, "Wait. Could you call Corporate?" She refused. I couldn't take anymore and was in awe - I became upset at her attitude, actions, nonactions and I've listed them ad naseum. It was a trip that she was talking about me in another language to another customer - to me it was just her being more unprofessional.
> 
> BTW - The first one KNEW how to do the override AND how to call corporate but she chose not do. For that, I chose not to go to Sally's again. It is my belief that this is not the first and won't be the last that this SA will do this crap to someone else. I'd be willing to bet on it.


 
Okkkkkkk.   In reading this explanation I can see where you are coming from.  IMO I think you were still upset when you posted this thread and it came across in a different tone than in your explanation here.  In reading this explanation I think that I would have been mad but just handled it a little differently.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

SistaSista said:


> Okkkkkkk. In reading this explanation I can see where you are coming from. IMO I think you were still upset when you posted this thread and it came across in a different tone than in your explanation here. In reading this explanation I think that I would have been mad but just handled it a little differently.


 
True, I was livid when I posted this yesterday as I posted it as soon as I left the store.

Today, I am fine (I was fine last night - laughing at my Mom's statement).


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> It was her dismissive attitude, unwillingness to contact corporate, and to provide professional service. What ticked me off is when she put my stuff to the side and attempted to help another customer and later spoke in spanish about me to the same customer. Awful.
> 
> I would do it the same way if I had to.


* How do you know she was talking about you?*


mzzmac said:


> Too funny....you should have gave her five and slapped her hand and said "what up doe"


----------



## PapillionRouge (Nov 13, 2009)

.....................................................................


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

KayKay27 said:


> at OP ONLY thanking responses from people that agree with her.


 
And I'd like to "THANK" those posters again


----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 13, 2009)

I just realized this happened in Miami.  Yea, customer service is joke down there.  That's just how it is. lol  You're going to have to learn to pick your battles, because you'll be "going off" every-other-day down there.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

NikStar said:


> I just realized this happened in Miami. Yea, customer service is joke down there. That's just how it is. lol You're going to have to learn to pick your battles, because you'll be "going off" every-other-day down there.


 
Customer Service AND Road Rage LOL. 

No, seriously, I've been very lucky and have received great customer service (phone AND in person) and I was born and raised here. I've done alot of shopping at different venues and for the most part the experience has been .


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 13, 2009)

Jade Feria said:


> * How do you know she was talking about you?*



That's what I want to know...I asked in my other post what she said, but OP didn't answer.

When I had to deal with disgruntled customers, I would always say "Sorry about that", or something to that effect to the next customer in line. I don't do it to be rude or mean to the angry customer, it's just automatic. So I'm just curious about what she said.

I can't lie..I still feel sorry for the SA a little. She didn't handle the situation in the best way and I do understand more why OP was mad, but I do agree with Iris in that you took it a little too far.Yelling at the other customers and telling everyone you know to boycott Sally's Beauty was too much. It didn't even need to be all that, even if you were angry. You're an adult and part of that is knowing how to master and control your emotions and feelings, and it doesn't take the patience of Job to do that.


----------



## tallygirl (Nov 13, 2009)

hokimomi said:


> Sorry to CO-SIGN on this....but the lack of Customer service in MIAMI is well known and EXPECTED...Coming from up north, I had a hard time adjusting.....
> 
> I am fluent in spanish and would have put that chick in her place, spanish words and all. Sorry that happened to you...but considering you live here......are u really THAT surprised?!?!?!?


 
You are so right about Miami...I always have to catch an attitude when I'm in that city...I wish I could avoid it, but I travel there for work and to visit family...But, Customer Service and Miami just doesn't go together.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 13, 2009)

I didn't quite read everyone's post, however from the story OP posted, i feel that whether she was right or wrong, the SA disrespected her like crazy. 
for one, how dare you just start helping the person behind me w/o finishing w/ me. 
and two, the person who she was talkin in spanish to could have helped that other customer in line. how dare you talk about a customer in another language while they are still standing there. you could have waited till she left. 
OP, I'm sorry 'bout your experience. Yeah, maybe it could have been handled better on both parts, but hey, it starts with them. At the end of the day, like another poster said, the SA was in the wrong.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

amazing said:


> I didn't quite read everyone's post, however from the story OP posted, i feel that whether she was right or wrong, the SA disrespected her like crazy.
> for one, how dare you just start helping the person behind me w/o finishing w/ me.
> *and two, the person who she was talkin in spanish to could have helped that other customer in line. how dare you talk about a customer in another language while they are still standing there. you could have waited till she left. *
> OP, I'm sorry 'bout your experience. Yeah, maybe it could have been handled better on both parts, but hey, it starts with them. At the end of the day, like another poster said, the SA was in the wrong.


 
The person the SA was talking to in spanish about me was a customer behind me not another SA.


----------



## Bene (Nov 13, 2009)

amazing said:


> *for one, how dare you just start helping the person behind me w/o finishing w/ me.
> 
> and two, the person who she was talkin in spanish to could have helped that other customer in line. how dare you talk about a customer in another language while they are still standing there. you could have waited till she left. *




As for the first part, I probably would've done the same exact thing. I don't think there's anything wrong or disrespectful with that at all. Was the sales clerk supposed to stand there and watch while an irate customer makes a phone call, while other people are waiting in line to pay? From how I read it, the "respectful" thing to do would have been to stand there and watch? I mean, other customers shouldn't be forced to have to wait because some stranger loses their temper. Their money is just as good, if not MORE valuable to the store because they're paying for something (gain) while the first is returning something (loss). 

And I'm still going by the original post in regards to the timeline here, but it sounds like they started speaking in spanish AFTER the first customer blew up at the second customer. Once someone loses their cool like that, as far as I'm concerned, they really don't deserve extra special treatment. 


Then again, I don't have any problems with people speaking in another language in front of me. The Chinese people at the take out place, the ladies at the nail salon, the Pakistani dudes at the corner store, they all speak in a language other than English in front of their customers. I don't perceive this as an insult or disrespectful.


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> When I had to deal with disgruntled customers, I would always say "Sorry about that", or something to that effect to the next customer in line. I don't do it to be rude or mean to the angry customer, it's just automatic. So I'm just curious about what she said.



Good point. The OP admitted she yelled in the customer's face (the lady who was being called by the cashier). For all we know, they both could've thought the OP was being irrational and acting well...a little crazy.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bene said:


> As for the first part, I probably would've done the same exact thing. I don't think there's anything wrong or disrespectful with that at all. Was the sales clerk supposed to stand there and watch while an irate customer makes a phone call, while other people are waiting in line to pay? From how I read it, the "respectful" thing to do would have been to stand there and watch? I mean, other customers shouldn't be forced to have to wait because some stranger loses their temper. Their money is just as good, if not MORE valuable to the store because they're paying for something (gain) while the first is returning something (loss).
> 
> And I'm still going by the original post in regards to the timeline here, but it sounds like they started speaking in spanish AFTER the first customer blew up at the second customer. Once someone loses their cool like that, as far as I'm concerned, they really don't deserve extra special treatment.
> 
> ...


 
When I placed my call to Corporate I was NO LONGER IN THE FIRST CASHIER'S LINE (eventhough I initially said that I wouldn't move until I was serviced). I was at the last register by the door AND that is when the third SA serviced me. 

Now what? I get that you feel for the poor SA and that you feel I was dead wrong - that's fine by me BUT you seem to reaching.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> The person the SA was talking to in spanish about me was a customer behind me not another SA.


 
Oh, ..oops, well, heck that's even WORST. OMG.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 13, 2009)

oke: oke: oke:
What did she say?!
I'm sorry but this is burning me up inside, because now I really want to know what she said. 

Did you not understand what she said and assumed that it was about you?


----------



## Bene (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> When I placed my call to Corporate I was NO LONGER IN THE FIRST CASHIER'S LINE. I was at the last register by the door AND that is when the third SA serviced me.
> 
> Now what? I get that you feel for the poor SA and that you feel I was dead wrong - that's fine by me BUT you seem to reaching.





Of course I feel for the sales clerk. From what I've read, I don't think she did anything wrong. I hope she doesn't lose her job over this, I just hope next time she has the sense to call security or the police when one irate customer starts screaming at another customer.

The one mistake on her part, that I'm reading in all of this, is that she didn't properly explain store policy. But even then I still feel bad for her, because she shouldn't be forced to have to explain it. 


Again, it's all a matter of how we perceive the world.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bene said:


> As for the first part, I probably would've done the same exact thing. I don't think there's anything wrong or disrespectful with that at all. Was the sales clerk supposed to stand there and watch while an irate customer makes a phone call, while other people are waiting in line to pay? From how I read it, the "respectful" thing to do would have been to stand there and watch? I mean, other customers shouldn't be forced to have to wait because some stranger loses their temper. Their money is just as good, if not MORE valuable to the store because they're paying for something (gain) while the first is returning something (loss).
> 
> And I'm still going by the original post in regards to the timeline here, but it sounds like they started speaking in spanish AFTER the first customer blew up at the second customer. Once someone loses their cool like that, as far as I'm concerned, they really don't deserve extra special treatment.
> 
> ...



I feel you, but don't you think the SA could have been a little more professional and been like, "ma'am can you step to the side. let me just help this customer real quick, and we can finish."

things like that can take you far. and granted one customer was buying (gain), and one customer was returning (loss, as u put it), but at the end of the day, they lost a customer. so it was a loss. 

and true, the whole speakin' in another language may not usally be a bad thing, but the SA (as i just realized), was talkin to the other customer in their language. you don't think that was rude, knowing your customer at the time is unhappy.

I just feel like OP got played.


----------



## LadyA0784 (Nov 13, 2009)

weaveadiva said:


> what the...


 
I know, right?  I think it's insane, but they truly will not fight with people about ANY return.  It's actually one of the things that I like about the store, though, because it makes my job easier.  If you want a refund, you get a refund.  No arguing, no fussin, no cussin, lol.  However, if it's for something stupid (i.e. you drank all but one drop of your GALLON of milk and decided it was "spoiled" or "tasted funny," or decide that you want your kid's bday cake for free cuz it's "ghetto blue" and that's not what you wanted, even though that's what you chose...and what is "ghetto blue" anyway?? erplexed), we tend to talk trash about it, but never in front of the customer...even if the general consensus is that they're a bunch of idiots


----------



## Hairsofab (Nov 13, 2009)

I read through most of this thread. And I think it was a complete overreaction on the OP's part. I want to be sympathetic because I've had bad customer service experiences in Sally's but I can't here. A return for a few dollars is not worth the stress of yelling at everyone in the store over. I think there is more going on in your life than just poor customer service to warrant that type of reaction.


----------



## MangaManiac (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry but there is a difference between a) talking about someone in another language so they don't know what you're saying and b) speaking in another language because that's what you feel comfortable speaking. 

Regardless of how OP acted anyone in customer service has been taught to not act like the SA did. Whether it was called for or not, if the district manager had been there she would have been fired. You wait to complain about someone AFTER they leave even if they're in the wrong.


----------



## Bene (Nov 13, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> oke: oke: oke:
> What did she say?!
> I'm sorry but this is burning me up inside, because now I really want to know what she said.
> 
> Did you not understand what she said and assumed that it was about you?




She probably said what I would've said 

"I'm sorry for the inconvenience ma'am. Some people have trouble understanding store policy. I hope you found everything you needed."


----------



## Carolina18 (Nov 13, 2009)

amazing said:


> I feel you, but don't you think the SA could have been a little more professional and been like, "ma'am can you step to the side. let me just help this customer real quick, and we can finish."




I'm really sceptical that this would make a difference when a customer is flipping out. As the OP indicated, she was not moving until the SA dealt with her return.

Nonetheless, interesting points raised on both sides of the debate, particularly the 'language-presumption' question asked above.

Personally, I find myself looking a bigger fool for giving SAs what I 'think they rightly deserve' for poor customer service by reacting harshly. Never, ever, in my personal experience, have I felt vindicated or justified for doing so. Rather, I've reaped more by responding calmly. Not saying this is the same for everyone *please don't throw stones* - but it's been like that for me.


----------



## kasey (Nov 13, 2009)

Bene said:


> The one mistake on her part, that I'm reading in all of this, is that she didn't properly explain store policy. But even then I still feel bad for her, because she shouldn't be forced to have to explain it.
> 
> 
> Again, it's all a matter of how we perceive the world.



I really don't want to step in the fray, but, I will say that it is part of a sales associate's job to explain store policies and resolve conflicts with customers. Without customers there would be no business and without a business, the sales associate wouldn't be employed. The motto of legendary department store owner Marshall Field was "Give the lady what she wants." Thanks and happy Friday.


----------



## Nayna (Nov 13, 2009)

Having worked in retail the SA was wrong.  Just because a customer refuses to give a number doesn't mean you stop and say "well I'm not doing the return." Are you kidding me?  Since when is that OK? People don't like giving out numbers, you put in the store number and you KIM.  So what, OP was just supposed to stand there and be ignored? That's unacceptable and had a manger been there it wouldn't have gone down like that.  

I've seen it in retail too many times where the SA acts like it's coming out of their pocket for stupid stuff.  Sometimes they like to flex some imaginary power over the customer.  It's silly.  I guess rudeness and all that is subjective but I think just leaving her stuff there and ignoring her was a bad move. And as far as that other customer I would've looked at the other SA's that were looking on and asked if any of them planned on ringing people up! Whenever I see customers arguing with SA's I don't blame either party automatically I just avoid that line.


----------



## MangaManiac (Nov 13, 2009)

Bosinse, I LOVE you signature .gif! Where did you get it from?


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> oke: oke: oke:
> What did she say?!
> I'm sorry but this is burning me up inside, because now I really want to know what she said.
> 
> Did you not understand what she said and assumed that it was about you?


 
CB, TBH I ignored your post and the other one because I KNOW they were talking about me the same way you would know if someone is talking about you. But I guess this has never happened to you(???) Although I wasn't listening word-for-word I did pick up "Muchacha, Tiene Problema, Numero Telephono, Recibo, Puedo,  (and in *english*) - Sheesh!" *(Spanish is not my language so I am sure I mispelled some, if not, all the words)*  No, I did not have to assume that they were discussing me. They certainly wasn't talking about the clock on the wall. BTW- the customer's cell rang while she was being rung up and I heard the same words. I KNOW I/my refusal to give my number was being talked about between the SA and the Customer.


----------



## Renovating (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry. I just don't think giving out a phone number is that serious. They could have been requesting phone #s to survey customers on how to improve their service and avoid a high amount of returns. Who knows? Either way, I don't think it merited that type of response. ( JMHO) 
I try to pick my battles at all times. Even if you were upset about it, I think it would have been better to just comply and make a complaint later. I don't think there is ever a reason to yell at a service person, especially publicly, as this only perpetuates the "angry black woman" stereotype.  Matching disrespect with disrespect is never effective when YOU need someone else's service. Becoming irate and yelling does not increase the service person's desire to help you.


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 13, 2009)

I rarely go to sally. but kudos for standing your ground


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

amazing said:


> I feel you, but don't you think *the SA could have been a little more professional and been like, "ma'am can you step to the side. let me just help this customer real quick, and we can finish."*
> 
> things like that can take you far. and granted one customer was buying (gain), and one customer was returning (loss, as u put it), but at the end of the day, they lost a customer. so it was a loss.
> 
> ...


 
That is were, _right at this point_, I developed my attitude. Had the SA did this or even one of the other 2 SA's while the first SA rang up the customer - I would have been cool. I've been saying all along how dismissive she was.


----------



## MrsWatson (Nov 13, 2009)

I worked in retail while in college, and would get reprimanded for using my own phone number when a prick customer refused.
I think OP was wrong, especially for yelling at the woman behind her in line. Better her than me....
I always say my number is 911-0024 from that old LSG song....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 13, 2009)

She was explaining what the hold up was...from what you said, it sounded like she was just telling the lady that you had a problem and didn't want to give your telephone number. Is that not the truth? Were you mad because she said sheesh? 

   Anyway, I don't think she was wrong for that. She was wrong for putting your stuff to the side without telling you that she would be servicing you shortly. But that's it. It would have been one thing if she was calling you names and saying all kinds of nasty things. That would have been cause for anger.  But all she did was just explain to the next customer why she just got screamed upon.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, I am shocked that this thread is still going on, and ACTIVE at that.

Carry on


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *She was explaining what the hold up was*...from what you said, it sounded like she was just telling the lady that you had a problem and didn't want to give your telephone number. Is that not the truth? Were you mad because she said sheesh?
> 
> Anyway, I don't think she was wrong for that. She was wrong for putting your stuff to the side without telling you that she would be servicing you shortly. But that's it. It would have been one thing if she was calling you names and saying all kinds of nasty things. That would have been cause for anger. But all she did was just explain to the next customer why she just got screamed upon.



Really? I don't think so - try again. 

And I knew that would be your response...which is why I initially ignored you. I felt like you _weren't sincerely_ interested in _HOW I KNEW THEY_ _WERE TALKING ABOUT ME? _but moreso in a way to support your thoughts that I was wrong. You have already said that and your were "burning up on the inside" to say some more. That's eye opening to me LOL.  

I find it odd that you come up with all kinds of excuses and scenarios for why things went down they way they did and guess what? I get that you and others think it was wrong of me BUT there are *far more* who do understand. It doesn't change a thing - I still feel the same way.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 13, 2009)

So does all of this justify blowing up on the other customer who did nothing to you?


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 13, 2009)

I am done with this thread - I agree to disagree. I still feel the same way about yesterday - It's over and I would handle it the same way. Thanks again, Ladies.

I _CAN_ say one thing that I learned - When you post something on this board every single detail should/has to be written (but I get the feeling that even then some of the same things would happen - projecting and such). When I read someone's post I don't interject what's not written and for clarity (if I'm that interested), I'll ask a question. But, that's me. This thread has been very, very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 13, 2009)

labelfree said:


> So does all of this justify blowing up on the other customer who did nothing to you?


 
the other customer practically rushed her when she was trying to get service.


----------



## Tarae (Nov 13, 2009)

This is all pretty ridiculous.

If you have a Sally's card, they already have your number anyway  Unless, of course, you refused to provide it then, too.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 13, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> Really? I don't think so - try again.
> 
> And I knew that would be your response...which is why I initially ignored you. I felt like you _weren't sincerely_ interested in _HOW I KNEW THEY_ _WERE TALKING ABOUT ME? _but moreso in a way to support your thoughts that I was wrong. You have already said that and your were "burning up on the inside" to say some more. That's eye opening to me LOL.
> 
> I find it odd that you come up with all kinds of excuses and scenarios for why things went down they way they did and guess what? I get that you and others think it was wrong of me BUT there are *far more* who do understand. It doesn't change a thing - I still feel the same way.



  Well actually, I was interested. First, I asked you what she said. I assumed that since it made you mad, you must have understood, and therefore, it must have been something bad. I just wanted to know what it was, because depending on what she said, your outburst just may have been justified. But when you ignored me, I started thinking that maybe you didn't really understand what she said, but just assumed that she was talking about you.  Or that you understood, and knew it was nothing to be really upset about. 

  As far as me coming up with reasons for why things happened the way that they did...I don't know why you find that odd. I don't find it odd to rationalize.  In fact, taking a minute to decompress and rationalize often stops these kinds of situations from happening. :reddancer:

 But in any case, this is .
I just think that in this case, things got blown way out of proportion, and it might not have been so, had you maintained better control over yourself. 
And you don't. So we'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## Bene (Nov 13, 2009)

amazing said:


> the other customer practically rushed her when she was trying to get service.





The sales clerk put her things to the side and started servicing the other customer. I think that customer was saying "Excuse me" probably because the sales clerk was motioning that she would check out her items, and she thought that the first customer was just standing in the way.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 13, 2009)

I think this is one of those instances where "You just had to be there"....


----------



## mstar (Nov 13, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I don't know if this is legally "right," but IMO, you are not entitled to a refund. If they're generous enough to offer it to you, then it should rightfully be on _their _terms, IMO. If you didn't want to give your phone number, then you should've just gave a fake one or sucked it up and take the loss.
> 
> I'm not saying this excuses their rude behavior, but it was a problem you made for yourself. I don't think you really needed to blow up and yell like that.
> 
> My experiences at Sally's have always been wonderful - easy, quick returns and good help. I will continue to shop there, but I appreciate you sharing your experiences.


Of course she's entitled to a refund. The company has a clear policy of how cashiers should handle a return if the customer doesn't want to give out private information, and this cashier _did not follow the procedure_. She was rude, dismissive, and unhelpful.

The OP did not cause the problem. The cashier caused it by refusing to provide customer service...plain and simple. I'm really not sure how it can be interpreted any other way. 

Speaking to the lady behind her in Spanish would've been the last straw for me. That's just disrespectful.


----------



## lonelysky (Nov 13, 2009)

This thread was pure COMEDY! I read it from first to last post. Just wanted to let yall know continue:


----------



## Coffee (Nov 13, 2009)

Give out your cell phone number???????????


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 13, 2009)

When Keeping It Real Goes Wrong.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Nov 13, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Two words
> 
> Anger Management
> 
> ...



This all the way....


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Nov 13, 2009)

I always receive good customer service in Sally's. There's just never anything there I want to buy. Ulta's, on the other hand, has a good selection but crappy service. Ugh, I hate the way I've been treated in Ulta's. Not sure I ever want to buy from them again.


----------



## Zawaj (Nov 13, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> When Keeping It Real Goes Wrong.









I am sorry this happened to the OP. For me personally I pick my battles (now but I used to have anger issues ). I don't expect Nordstrom like customer service at a place like Sally's etc :shrugs:.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Nov 13, 2009)

This thread is fascinating but for me what stood out as rude was the SA servicing someone behind OP before the transaction was complete, couldn't she explain some more about company policy? she didnt even know everything about the policy which led her to be rude, if she knew she could enter the store number then all of this would have been avoided, pple should know how to do their jobs.

Customer service is littered with such bad service nowadays that pple dont even recognise bad customer service anymore. I wouldnt tolerate that either.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Nov 13, 2009)

lawdhammercy


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Nov 13, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> Why close it? I don't see why. People don't have to agree with everyone else's opinion.


 

I agree with the poster who wanted the thread locked. Why? Seriously, how many times should the sentiment 'you was wrong, angry black woman is what you acted like, etc' be repeated? Everyone's basically saying the same thing 20+ pages later.


----------



## Arian (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, I'm not commenting on the OP, but I will say this....

I'm upset with Sally's because they sold me a used jar of Profectiv Healthy Ends with someone else's hair in it!!  And the jar was half gone.

But, I'm gonna return it and hopefully get another jar that's full.

*sorry to hijack, but this was so timely*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 13, 2009)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Well, I'm not commenting on the OP, but I will say this....
> 
> I'm upset with Sally's because they sold me a used jar of Profectiv Healthy Ends with someone else's hair in it!!  And the jar was half gone.
> 
> ...





Hope they don't ask for your phone #.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 14, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> In case you ARE one of those serial returners. They might need to call and see what's up.  They keep count of how many times you return something. Phone numbers are unique - names and even addresses are not. Unless you'd rather give out your address or SSN (not saying that phone # don't change too).


 

I disagree with that my BFF changes her number every 2-3 months LOL!


----------



## ANUBIS (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe it is standard for businesses to ask for a telephone number with returns to combat theft. They can see if there has been excessive returns by using phone numbers in their system. I know Walmart makes you give them your id if you dont have a recipt. 

Your rant seems a little childish and excessive. Next time give them a made up one or one that you've had in the past that is no longer working. I thought the women handled the situation right but took them a little longer to fix it. Maybey the 1st cashier was new and did not know or remember that she could have put the store number in the computer...sorry but you had me laughing talking about Karma will get the woman who was helping you!!! They probably thought you were crazy (or just another angry black person). Where you late for work since you did this on your lunch break. I know i wouldve been OUT instead of sittin on hold with corporate.


----------



## Natural Glow (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## JJamiah (Nov 14, 2009)

Newtogrow said:


> That sentiment is totally understandable, she tried to ignore you and move on to the next customer. Under no circumstances would you have helped the next when you haven't helped me.
> 
> Sorry u had a bad experience, however, back in the day~we used to have to fill out our name and address before getting a refund.
> 
> These days technology is so far advanced that usually they just scan the receipt. But I would have been upset about her dismissiveness and I would have addressed it by filing a complaint also.


 
I agree and also if your a club member they shouldn't need all that anywho give your darn card and do the return. it should be on the reciept. I have only returned one thing to sally, I do get tired of everytime I BUY SHOES, CLOTHING , TOYS, TOYS , and FABRIC and other stuff they want my number not just returns, I am like please stop asking me.


----------



## poookie (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry for your bad experience, OP.  but, next time, why not just give a fake number?  or give your number, but switch the last two digits?  it seems a lot of frustration could have been avoided.  it's standard practice for stores to ask for a phone number when you do a return.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 14, 2009)

If I ever return something at Sally's I'm going to tell them my number is 976-BABE.


----------



## 1richesquire (Nov 15, 2009)

There are a lot of retail workers that process fake refunds.  The company wants to be able to verify that the returns are actual returns from customers.  I am a criminal defense attorney and one of my clients (cashier) was accused of taking things off of the shelf, processing a refund by scanning the label and then putting the money in his pocket.  You may never get a call, but if they begin to investigate their employees, they want to be able to verify the refunds of actual customers.  Of course, not everyone will give their contact info, but if you're processing 100 refunds a day and you're under investigation and not one customer has given their info, this could seem a little fishy.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 15, 2009)

Natural Glow said:


>


----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 15, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> If I ever return something at Sally's I'm going to tell them my number is *976-BABE*.



I luv Pretty Woman!


----------



## FluffyRed (Nov 20, 2009)

jcsavestheday said:


> This thread was pure COMEDY! I read it from first to last post. Just wanted to let yall know continue:


 
I hate Sally's too!  

Because every time I go in there, some customer is getting buck over hair grease!! 

The SA was wrong, but screaming "Karma is real!..." accomplished nothing.


----------



## Kayluv (Nov 20, 2009)

ladylibra_30 said:


> It was her dismissive attitude, unwillingness to contact corporate, and to provide professional service. What ticked me off is when she put my stuff to the side and attempted to help another customer and later spoke in spanish about me to the same customer. Awful.
> 
> I would do it the same way if I had to.


 

I hate to say it, but I live in Miami and customer service is marginal at best!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 20, 2009)

here we go again.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 20, 2009)

*Kanye Shrug* 

....commence Sally-gate


----------



## doll-baby (Nov 20, 2009)

Well maybe the cashier could have taken more time with you to explain why she needed your phone #, but I don't really see why you were that angry. I work in retail, a lot of times the register will prompt you for the customer's information and will not budge (to finish the transaction) until that info is filled in. I think that they ask for your telephone number to make sure that you are not a repeat "refunder", it has a lot to do with asset protection. I don't think you should take it personally, most cashiers aren't looking for a confrontation they just want to complete the transaction and move on. erplexed


----------



## varaneka (Nov 20, 2009)

now I'm annoyed bc this gay dude from a salon works at my local sally and I asked if I could EXCHANGE two boxes of hair dye for different colors even though I can't find my receipt

he said no.

wtf? I'm gonna wait for the girl that picked the colors out for me to be there and ask her lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 20, 2009)

i like my sallys people.  i always get good service.  grant it i know more about their products than they do but they already know that lol so all they do is keep me company while i'm shopping lol.  but i live in a smaller town so that could be why.  i went to a sallys in cali and got irritated cause there was no one around to help me find something (since their lay out was different) 

but to sum it all up, i like my sallys girls


----------



## zenith (Nov 20, 2009)

yardgirl said:


> I've only ever been to a Sally's once *(in North Brunswick, NJ) *and the customer service was ok. I had no problems; sorry you went through that.




Really?? i went to return a heating cap and the lady gave me att because i had originally bought it in Old Bridge and she wanted me to go back there. I just gave her a  and she gave me my money back. haven't been back to any Sally store since.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 20, 2009)

When in Rome, do as the Romans do. You went to THEIR store, you have to follow THEIR rules. In the event that I've had to return something, I have always given my real number and NEVER ever been called! I guess it never dawns on me to lie or request not to give it out. The only time I've been called is if I won something. I agree with the poster that said you need some anger management classes. Even in this thread you are snippy to those that do not share the same beliefs you have. It's never what you say, but *how* you say it. You even had another potential customer leave with your suggestion of not spending any money in the store. Not cool. Yes, karma is real but for all parties involved.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, I finally got through this whole thread.  Enertainment at it's best! Thanks for the laughs ladies.  I'm still frequenting my Georgetown Sally's in Brooklyn though..."cause they ain't neva done me wrong..."


----------



## Tru2heart (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry, you went through that. I work for Sally's and yes it is a company policy that you give your phone number so that the manager can check to make sure that the item was a return and your reasoning why the product didn't work. It not like someone is going to harrass you or anything of that nature. If you ever had a Sally's Beauty Club Card you would have had to give your number on the application and thats only for if you forget your card at home and the sales person can look up your card number by your phone number in the Sally's phone system. Sally's is always trying to better their products and some products are not for everyone. Especially, our hair. The miracle 7  product is a leave in conditioner and you don't have to use that much of it. And I understand your anger about the young lady speaking in spanish and taking another customer before she finished yours. That's not good customer service. She might as well had just put in another number if you refused still and let you be on your way. But all Sally's are not bad you just have to find the right one.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 21, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Wow, I finally got through this whole thread.  Enertainment at it's best! Thanks for the laughs ladies.  I'm still frequenting my Georgetown Sally's in Brooklyn though..."cause they ain't neva done me wrong..."



Don't you love them? They are wonderful. Specially the manager. She will do anything to help. Always friendly.


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 21, 2009)

I feel you Lady. I wrote about my experience with them awhile ago. I feel funny even going there. I no longer shop there. I did the same thing in my email. Informed them of the board and  my intent to tell them what happened. The lady...store manager or district manager she apolgoized to me as well and BEGGED me to continue shopping at the store. She told me if I went again that it would be another experience. I never went back. I often wonder if they would have gave me free stuff though . Seriously I didnt have anything to buy so I never went back. 

Now I need to find me another BSS place cause I am tired of giving my money to ming ling who doesn't even speak english, and doesnt know much about my hair, but likes to follow me around the store and ask if I need help and offer me relaxers. It's just like Menace II Society "Hurry up and buy...hurry up and buy" That's how I feel.

When I lived in MD I never had a problem at Sally's but these places here in TX. You are sterotyped as soon as you walk in the store.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to go to a sally's in a town about 10 miles away because it was the closest to my house. There was one girl there who was always nice, if a little TOO nice. Kinda annoying. 

I would go in there a lot... a lot of times for no reason, just to look. Maybe I'd get some clips or a few perm rollers or a small bottle of Aphogee 2 min. Mostly I was just looking. 

Anyway.. they just built a Sally's in the new shopping center just across the way from me. I was kinda glad to be able to get away from the "friendly girl." She was all in my grill.

Turns out though she's the MANAGER at the new store here in my town! Argh! So now I go in and I get the third degree... I mean she's friendly and all, but sometimes I don't want to talk about what I'm looking for (nothing really!)

Plus she's said a few things now (because she talks to me too much) about being angry at customers who "curse her out in Spanish" and a few other things about minorities that turn me off.

She's never been anything but friendly... but I think I'll go to the Sally's 10 miles away instead. Heh.


----------



## chellero (Nov 21, 2009)

I think that you need to not sweat the small stuff.  When cashiers ask me for my number I give them a fake one or my grand central number.  You wasted a lot of time and emotion on this event when you could have kept your phone number private, had your return processed quickly and moved on with your good mood still in tact.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 30, 2009)

And on that note, Sally's is having a 30% off sale today LOL

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=422338


----------



## fletches (Nov 30, 2009)

Just mirroring what others have already said.

Sometimes you have to pick your battles. This was something that was *not *worth all the angst you went through. It seems like it caused you more stress than the cashiers.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 6, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> Never...not never...not one. single. time. that I have made a return has annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnybody EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR called me about that return!
> 
> Why they require arbitrary information I will never understand!
> 
> Sorry you had a terrible experience.



I know this is old but I've been called about a return from Sallys and I QUICK fast in a hurry called Corporate.

When the store person called I asked why I was being called and was told this is standard procedure. I said how the heck is this standard to be called about a product I returned with a reciept. She tells me oh we just want to make sure the cashier is not fraudulently returning products. I said then you should be taking this up with your cashier not me. I told them I would be calling corporate. She tells me okay but this is standard procedure. I would not answer any of her questions. 

Corporate promptly returned my call and tells me that the cashier must be new or some other shenanigans and I said well you need to make sure they are told what the policy is. He also said she was probably calling to see how the customer service was and if I had a problem returning. I told him NO, she was asking about my return and why I was returning and what not. 2 weeks had passed when I was called. I still had the reciept and I told him I refused to answer any questions. He told me he would call the store and that was that.

I've never been called again and I've made many returns. 

We have to stand up for whats right


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 6, 2011)

SO & I do sally's once in a blue moon BUT I won't anymore.
I hate all the Korean Hair Stores & Sally's. I usually just order online
and in bulk from Black owned stores like Payne's. 
Not a racial issue but I refuse to have bad service and or be followed around


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Aug 6, 2011)

In regards to the language barrier, I experienced that among employees and management while working at Sephora a few years ago. It was constantly an issue and it made those of us who didn't speak Spanish very uncomfortable. Of course management didn't see anything wrong with it (some of whom were of Hispanic descent themselves) but it's almost offensive when people break out in their own language and begin talking about you right in front of your face. Something has to be done about this issue. I understand freedom of speech and all, but as a customer if you weren't speaking Spanish to her in the first place, there shouldn't have been any reason for her to go back and forth between languages.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 6, 2011)

Sallys does have horrible service, I still go because I love it.... Lol, but if that would have happened to me I prob would not go back to that one, irritating!


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't read all 15 pages of this thread, but i have worked in retail (not Sally, though), and they require phone #'s for returns. As the cashier, I really don't care what # you give me, just tell me something so I can get the prompt off the screen. It's really not that serious.

I rarely shop at Sally Beauty Supply. I can get my hair products cheaper at the local Asian-owned BSS.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 7, 2011)

They should put up cameras and have security if stealing is such a problem. I dont have a problem with their prices either.

I;ve only had problems with one person in store, she just seems miserable so I let it pass. It might have anything to do with me. 

The one time phone thing was another but hey cant win them all.


----------



## nappystorm (Aug 7, 2011)

I remember this thread


----------

